# [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test



## xTc (11. Juli 2008)

*[Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kraft der 4 Herzen. Quad-Heart.​

Oft fragen Leute ob Sie sich einen Quad-Core kaufen sollen, oder ob ein Dual-Core noch ausreicht. Fragen über Fragen, die einen sagen man solle einen Dual-Core kaufen, ein Quad lohnt noch nicht, andere sagen das man lieber einen Quad kaufen solle. 

Nun, die Frage, welchen Prozessor man kaufen soll kann ich trotz dieses Tests nicht genau beantworten. Zu unterschiedlich ist der Einsatzzweck, die meisten Spiele unterstützen Dual-Cores, aber wie schaut es mit Quads aus? Bringt ein 4-Kern Prozessor bei Spielen einen großen Performancesprung oder ist es doch besser auf einen höher getakteten  Dual-Core zurück zu greifen?

Fragen über Fragen. Der PC kauf ist also gar nicht so einfach. Für die unterschiedlichsten Anforderungen lässt sich ein PC zusammenstellen. 
In diesem Test möchte ich die Frage klären, ob ein Quad-Core in Spielen schneller ist als ein Dual-Core und ob er von der doppelten Anzahl der Kerne profitiert. 

*Testsetup:*
Zum Einsatz kommen:

3,4GHz Dual-Core CPU a la Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 425*8
3,4GHz Quad-Core CPU a la Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 @ 425*8
Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme
Asus (R.O.G.) Rampage Formula X48
2x 2GB Mushkin DDR2-1066 @ 533(DDR2-1066) 5-5-5-15 @ 2,14V
Gigabyte ATI Radeon HD4850
Seagate ST3500320AS 
Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 750W

Windows Vista 64Bit 
Windows XP SP2 


Um eine gleiche Taktfrequenz zu erreichen senke ich den Multiplikator des E8400 auf 8. Da dies der höchste Multiplikator ist, über den der Q9450 verfügt, wird der des E8400 auf diesen gesenkt. Um einen höheren, aber gleichen Takt zu erreichen wird der FSB bei beiden CPU’s auf 425MHz angehoben. Daraus resultiert eine Taktrate von: 425MHz FSB * Multiplikator 8 = 3,4GHz

Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen beide CPUs mit derselben Taktrate laufen zu lassen um deutlich zu sehen ob der Quad mit seinen 2 Kernen mehr einen Leistungsvorteil hat. Weiterhin gehe ich damit dem Fehler aus dem Weg, das der Dual-Core welcher von Grund auf eigentlich mit 3GHz lauft (Der Quad nur mit 2,66GHz) durch seinen vermeidlichen höheren Takt dem Quad in nicht „Quad-Core“-optimierten Spielen davon zieht.

Kurz, beide haben den gleichen Cache pro Kern! und den gleichen Takt, alles ist quasi gleich. Es unterscheiden sich die Prozessoren hauptsächlich mit ihren Kernen.

*Benchmarks:*
Für diesen Test habe ich eine Benchmark Suite zusammen gestellt. Diese besteht aus Spielen und Anwendungen. 

_Spiele(Verwendetes OS):_
Crysis (Vista)
Unreal Tournament 3(Vista)
Call of Duty 4(Vista)
Need for Speed – Pro Street(Vista)
Command & Conquer 3(Vista)
Race Driver – Grid(Vista)

_Anwendungen(Verwendetes OS):_
3DMark 2001 (XP)
3DMark 2003 (XP)
3DMark 3005 (XP)
3DMark 2006 (XP)
3DMark Vantage (Vista)
PCMark Vantage (Vista)
Cinebench R10 64 Bit (Vista)
SuperPI (Mod 1.5) (XP)
PassMark Performance Test – CPU Mark (Vista)
Everest CPU Benchmarks (Vista)
7zip (Vista)
SiSoft Sandra 2008 Lite (Vista)
TMPGEnc Xpress 4 (Vista)


Wie die einzelnen Ergebnisse zu Stande gekommen sind, erkläre ich bei der jeweiligen Kategorie.


----------



## xTc (11. Juli 2008)

Spiele-Benchmarks:
Beginnen wir mit dem Spiele-Benchmarks. Bei den Benches handelt es sich immer um Ingame-Benches. Ich habe keine Time-Demos genutzt. 

_Race Driver – Grid:_
Also Benchmark-Szenario habe ich die Strecke „Shibuya Straßen Ring“ gewählt. Eine kleine aber verwinkelte Strecke. Es wurden insgesamt 3 Läufe gemacht. Ein Lauf bestand aus 3 Runden. Es wurden jeweils der beste und der schlechteste Durchlauf weggelassen. Sprich, der mittel Benchmark wurde genommen.

http://xtc-projects.de/images/pcgh/2Kern4KernTest/RD-Grid.jpg

Man sieht das Grid von einem Quad profitiert. Die Avg. FPS steigen zwar nicht deutlich an, doch liegt die min. FPS Grenze deutlich höher.



_Call of Duty 4:_
Zum Einsatz kommt die Karte „Der Sumpf“. Dort habe ich Fraps 2 Minuten lang mitlaufen lassen. Der genaue Punkt in der Mission ist dort, wo man den Panzer beschützen muss. Dort habe ich in den zwei Minuten alles zerlegt was nicht bei 3 vorm Lauf weg war. Das ganze wurde auch wieder drei mal gemacht, der mittlere Wert ist das Ergebniss.

http://xtc-projects.de/images/pcgh/2Kern4KernTest/Cod4MW.jpg

Auch Call of Duty 4 profitiert etwas von einem Quad. Zwar steigert sich die min. FPS nur etwas, legt Call of Duty 4 bei den avg. FPS mit einem Quad schon gut zu.



_Crysis:_
Bei Crysis kommt der erste Level zum Einsatz, „Contract“. Dabei bin ich etwas weiter im Level am Strand lang gelaufen und habe auch wieder alles zerfetzet was sich mir in den Weg stellte.  Ich habe vorher extra ein paar Probeläufe gemacht, damit ich immer fast denselben Weg gehe. Aufgenommen wurden immer 60 Sekunden. Auch ein Blick aufs mehr gehörte dazu.  Wie bei den anderen Spielen wurde das ganze drei Mal gemacht und der Mittelwert wurde als Ergebnis gewertet. 

http://xtc-projects.de/images/pcgh/2Kern4KernTest/Crysis.jpg

Auch hier liegt der Quad vor dem Dual-Core. Gemessen wurden zwar keine super Framerate, was aber an der Grafikkarte liegt. Trotzdem, 3 min. FPS mehr sind in Crysis doch schon mal was.



_Need for Speed – Pro Street:_
Hier diente das erste Rennen der Karriere als Test. Das ganze wurde wie bei den anderen Spielen auch drei Mal gefahren. Der Mittelwert ist das Ergebnis.

http://xtc-projects.de/images/pcgh/2Kern4KernTest/NeedforSpeedProStreet.jpg

Hier kann der Quad sich nicht wirklich durchsetzten. Die min. FPS steigen zwar um 3 an, rechtfertigen aber hier noch lang nicht einen Quad.



_Unreal Tournament 3:_
Als Testmap diente hier die Karte „Shangi Li“. Das Test-Szenario war ein Team-Deathmatch bis 20 Kills. Das ganze wurde wie die anderen Spiele-Benchmarks gehandhabt.

http://xtc-projects.de/images/pcgh/2Kern4KernTest/UT3.jpg

Bei Unreal Torunament 3 liegt der Quad auch besser als der Dual-Core. Zwar liegen beide bei den avg. FPS gleich auf, so kann sich der Quad aber bei den min. FPS deutlich absetzten.


**UPDATE*

* Da sich auf dem Spiele-Markt mittlerweile einiges getan hat, gibt es nun einen Nachschlag an Blockbustern. Darunter FarCry 2 und Assassin's Creed. Weitere Titel folgen demnächst.

*Far Cry 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Far Cry 2 habe ich den integrierten Benchmark genutzt. Deutlich zu sehen, Far Cry 2 profitiert von mehr Kernen. Der Abstand ist teilweise relativ groß. So kann sich der Quad-Core bei 1280*1024 um 15 MIN. FPS absetzten. Auf die AVG. FPS steigen mit zwei zusätzlichen Kernen um 13 FPS. an.


*Assassin's Creed*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Benchmark kommt der *PCGH-Benchmark* zum Einsatz.
Dabei profitiert Assassin's Creed nur minimal von einem Quad-Core. Auffällig ist auch, das AC bei 1280*1024 schneller läuft als bei 1024*768. Dabei war dies kein Einzelfall, sondern bestätige sich in mehreren Durchgängen. Für Assassin's Creed reicht also auch ein gut getakteter Dual-Core.


----------



## xTc (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Anwendungen:
Alles Benchmarks wurden 3-mal ausgeführt. Der schlechteste und beste Wert wurden gestrichen. Der mittlere wurde als Ergebnis genommen.



_3DMark 2001:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier liegt der Dual-Core mit gut 500 Punkten vor dem Quad. Der 3DMark 2001 macht von der größeren Anzahl der Kerne keinen Gebrauch. 



_3DMark 2003:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier führt der Quad-Core. Im Rahmen der Toleranz kann man sagen, das beide CPU's gleichschnell sind. Kleine Abweichungen können schonmal auftreten. Um Rekorde in älteren 3DMakrs zu holen, bietet sich also eine höher getaktete Dual-Core-CPU an. 



_3DMark 3005:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier führt der Quad-Core. Im Rahmen der Toleranz kann man sagen, das beide CPU's gleichschnell sind. Kleine Abweichungen können schonmal auftreten. 



_3DMark 2006:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im 3DMark 06 wendet sich das Blatt. Der Quad kann seine Stärken ausspielen. Der Dual-Core hat keine Chance. 



_3DMark Vantage:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im 3DMark Vantage dasselbe Bild. Auch hier Profitiert der Benchmark deutlich von der doppelten Anzahl der Kerne



_PCMark Vantage:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im PCMark Vantage beträgt der Vorsprung des Quads zwar nicht so viel, aber er schlägt die Dual-Core CPU ohne Probleme. Die 2 Kerne mehr, machen sich bemerkbar.


----------



## xTc (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

_Cinebench R10 64 Bit 1 Core:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine minimale Abweichung. Man kann aber sagen, Quad und Dual-Core sind gleichschnell, da beide nur einen Kern nutzen.



_Cinebench R10 64 Bit x Core:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im „X Core“ Modus kann sich der Quad deutlich behaupten. Ihm kommen seine 2 Kerne mehr deutlich gelegen. Trotzdem beträgt die Steigerung zur Dual-Core-CPU nicht 100%.



_SuperPI (Mod 1.5) 1M:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier sind die beiden CPU’s gleich schnell. Der Unterschied ist nur minimal.



_SuperPI (Mod 1.5)16M:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6M 28,568S (Quad) gegen gegen 6M 31S (Dual-Core). Ein minimaler Vorsprung den sich der Quad-Core verschafft.

_Everest CPU Queen:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_Everest CPU PhotoWorxx:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_Everest CPU Zlib:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Everest CPU AES:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In allen Everest-Benchmarks kann sich der 4-Kerner deutlich von seinem Gegner absetzte da alles Test's 4 Kerne untersützten. 

_PassMark Performance Test – CPU Mark:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch in diesem Test kann sich die Quad-Core-CPU locker absetzten. Ihr steht einfach mehr Rechenperformance zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

_7Zip:_
Als Test diente hier das FarCry-Verzeichnis. Dieses wurde auf der höchsten Qualitätstufe (Ultra) zusammengepackt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



43M 51S (Dual-Core) gegen 37M 25S (Quad) Damit geht das packen an den Quad. Er nimmt der Dual-Core CPU über 6 Minuten ab.



_TMPGenc Xpress 4 (WMV zu MPEG-2):_
Bei diesem Test habe ich ein 1,33GB Video von WMV zu MPEG-2 konvertiert. Das Video war übrigens das Wakü-Video von der PCGH Extreme. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



17M 53S (Quad) gegen 22M 24S. Auch diese Runde geht an den Quad.



_Sandra 2008 Lite CPU-Arithmetik Drystone:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Sandra 2008 Lite CPU-Arithmetik Whetstone:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Sandra 2008 Lite CPU-Multimedia Fließkomma:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Sandra 2008 Lite CPU-Multimedia Integer:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Leitungsaufnahme:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um die Maxmale Leitungsaufnahme zu erzwingen, wurden Prime 95 und Furmark gleichzeitig laufen gelassen. Der Verbrauch wurde vom Messgerät protokoliert und nach dem Test ausgelesen. Um anständige Werte zu erhalten wurde 30 Minuten lang gemessen. 


_Fazit:_
Man kann sagen, der Quad ist überlegen.  Aber auch nur dann, wenn die Spiele/Programme dafür optimiert werden. 

Bei vielen Spielen bringt ein Quad nur minimal etwas. Wer aber für die Zukunft und für Quad-Core-Optimierte Spiele gerüstet sein will, kauft einen Quad. Wer viel mit Videos arbeitet, Musik schneidet, konvertiert oder 3D-Rendering macht sollte nicht lange fackeln und einen Quad kaufen.  Anwendungen wie Cinema-4D oder Lightwave laufen deutlich schneller. Leider war es nicht möglich diese Software zu testen. Ältere Benchmarks wie der 3DMark 03 profitieren nicht von den 4 Kernen. Dieser Test zielt nur auf die reine Leistung. Punkte wie Stromverbrauch wurden nicht berücksichtig da der Fokus rein auf der Performance lag. 

Zu guter letzt stellt sich noch die Frage „Wie viel möchte man ausgeben“ und „Doch schon lieber auf Nahlem warten?“.

Schlussendlich entscheidet Ihr selber was Ihr euch kauft!


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

schonmal ein Super Test ,
freu mich auf die Fortsetzung


----------



## klefreak (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

ich finde deine Aufstellung sehr gut, ich habe mich selber auch schon gefragt, ob ein Quad was bringt.

mir ist aufgefallen, dass du bei den 3d Mark's die Diagramme nicht bei 0 beginnen lässt !, dies gibt optisch ein total verfälschtes Bild, da der praktisch nicht vorhandene Unterschied viel zu deutlich ins Bild gerückt wird. wenn du die Diagramme auch bei 0 anfangen lässt, unterstützen diese auch deine Aussagen, dass bei 3dMark 01-04 ein Quad nix bringt

--> lass alle Diagramme immer bei 0 beginnen, wenn dir die Balken zu unübersichtlich werden, dann gibt sie halt in Prozent an.

"traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast "


lg Klemens


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Tut mir ja wirklich leid das ich dich mal kritisieren muss xTc aber die Werte bei den 3DMarks (03 und 05) würde ich sagen das diese im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit zustande gekommen sind! (Ich lasse mich aber auch eines besseren Belehren)

Aber ansonsten ist dein Test allererste Sahne


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Der Test ist sehr gut gelungen - die Diagramme täuschen aber sehr, weil sie nicht bei 0 anfangen. 

Hast du absichtlich rein grafische Details angelassen? Wenn du eine CPU-Limitierung willst, hat AA/AF da nichts zu suchen. 
Aber trotzdem sehr gut - 5 Punkte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

So, die Diagramme wurden geändert. Sollten alle bei 0 anfangen.

@ Cerespk91: Jo, das meinte ich eigentlich auch. Hab mir warscheinlich nur etwas holprig ausgedrückt. Hab das ganze nun geändert und es ist besser verständlich.


----------



## klefreak (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

so ist's perfekt  !!

lg klemens


----------



## xTc (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



klefreak schrieb:


> so ist's perfekt  !!
> 
> lg klemens



Vielen Dank.

Ist den noch niemand der tolle Opener bei der Überschrift aufgefallen?!?!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Ja - kann klefreak da nur zustimmen. Top! 

So etwas könnte doch mal in der PCGH Print stehen. 

/edit: @xTc:


> Die Kraft der 4 Herzen. Quad-Heart.



Der hier? 

/edit2: @quatenslipstream (wollte keinen neuen Post machen): Die "Welcher Rendite-Typ?"-Werbung scheint ja einzuschlagen wie eine Bombe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Ich finde die Test klasse 

Für mich als Ich-weiß-immerhin-wie-ich-den-PC-einschalte-Typ sehr gut zu verstehen und das Ergebnis bestätigt mich, mir demnächste ein Quad Core zu kaufen.

Thanks an xTc


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

So ist es Perfekt, danke für diesen Super vergleich xTc


----------



## xTc (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ja - kann klefreak da nur zustimmen. Top!
> 
> So etwas könnte doch mal in der PCGH Print stehen.
> 
> ...



Fast, das Bild darüber. 

@ quantenslipstream: Bitte bitte, genau diesen Zweck sollte der Test haben.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Doch, das Bild habe ich auch gesehen. Geil. 

Was mir aufgefallen ist: Die Balken sind bei den UT3-Benches anders - sonst 3D, da 2D. Ist aber nicht schlimmer. 

Brauchste den E8400 jetzt noch oder kann der verkauft werden?


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Ich glaube da kommt demnächst doch noch ein kleiner Süßer Q6600 angeflattert


----------



## tj3011 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

genau den test habe ich gebraucht 
jetzt ist es sicher das ich mir nächsten monat den Q9450 hole

thx 

mfg tj3011


----------



## HeNrY (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Sehr fett dieser Test - da bin ich einfach mal so frei und pin' den oben an *g


----------



## DanielX (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Jo auf jeden ein Super test, einfach Daumen hoch


----------



## jetztaber (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm - in diesem Fall HeNrY 

Gute Angelegenheit dieser Test. Gefällt mir, obwohl er nicht das maximal machbare OC-Potential auslotet und nutzt. Ideal wäre es in diesem Fall, einen E8200 gegen den Q9450 antreten zu lassen. Beide haben eine Standardtaktrate von 2.67 GHz und sollten auf max. Leistung übertaktet werden. Wahrscheinlich lässt sich der Core 2 im Endeffekt höher übertakten, wäre aber einem Quadcore bei multicorefähigen Anwendungen dennoch unterlegen.

Aber was schreib ich da... Du hast das sehr gut gemacht. Und es hat ja auch nicht jeder einfach so zwei aktuelle Prozessoren rumliegen. Ein dickes Lob meinerseits für Deinen Test und den hohen Aufwand, den Du dafür in Kauf genommen hast!


----------



## Amlug_celebren (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Sehr schön, echt einfach gut gemacht, verständlich übersichtlich, und genau das was ich gesucht habe (hab auch nen Quad auf 3,4 Ghz, aber nen Q66)
Ich denke aber auch das in Spielen das in Zukunft sich auch noch etwas wenden wird, in Richtung Quad, beim Dualcore war es damals ja genauso!
Zuerst hat der 2te nur 10% gebracht, dann mal 30% und heute Teilweise wirklich unmenschlich viel besser, da sind teilweise einbrüche von 200% möglich, also, ich denke wer sich nicht gleich nen Nehalem kaufen will, der kauft besser gleich noch nen Quad!!!


----------



## riedochs (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Schöner Test, aber ausser bei einem Spiel und bei der Killerapplikation 3DMurks konnte der Quad sich nicht wirklich absetzten 7Zip war klar, hier kann jede CPU genutzt werden. Für mich noch kein Kaufargument für einen Quad.  Vorallem wenn man bedenkt das der E8400 ja nicht mit voller Leistung gelaufen ist.


----------



## xTc (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Sehr fett dieser Test - da bin ich einfach mal so frei und pin' den oben an *g*



Danke, freut mich. 



jetztaber schrieb:


> Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm - in diesem Fall HeNrY
> 
> Gute Angelegenheit dieser Test. Gefällt mir, obwohl er nicht das maximal machbare OC-Potential auslotet und nutzt. Ideal wäre es in diesem Fall, einen E8200 gegen den Q9450 antreten zu lassen. Beide haben eine Standardtaktrate von 2.67 GHz und sollten auf max. Leistung übertaktet werden. Wahrscheinlich lässt sich der Core 2 im Endeffekt höher übertakten, wäre aber einem Quadcore bei multicorefähigen Anwendungen dennoch unterlegen.
> 
> Aber was schreib ich da... Du hast das sehr gut gemacht. Und es hat ja auch nicht jeder einfach so zwei aktuelle Prozessoren rumliegen. Ein dickes Lob meinerseits für Deinen Test und den hohen Aufwand, den Du dafür in Kauf genommen hast!



Noch einen E8200 zu kaufen, nun ja, dann müsste ich noch eine Bank ausrauben.  

Hoher Aufwand? Ach, es war zwar schon etwas Arbeit. Aber ich hab das ganze gern gemacht und hatte auch Spaß dabei.  Hab echt gefallen daran gefunden. Das wird auch nicht der letzte Test sein.


Gruß


----------



## Maggats (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

schöner test.


ich fänds cool wenn mal getestet wird wie es aussieht wenn beide cpus getaktet sind. ist zwar dann ein unfaires duell weil der e8400 höher geht, aber daran würde man genau erkennen wie es sich im reallife verhält.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

 Absolute *SPITZE* xTc 

btw. ich soll dich herzlich von meinen QUAD's grüssen


----------



## memphis@Mg (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

schöner test keine frage aber nicht alleine durch mehr kerne skaliert ein spiel auch durch den l2cache! einfach zu testen mit einem proz der nur 1mb cache hat und einen quad mit 6-8mb


----------



## Las_Bushus (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

cooler test, aber seit wann gibt es cinebench für 61 bit systeme? und einen kern? was sind das für welche? hab ich wieder was verpasst? 
sonst sehr gut gemacht


----------



## xTc (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> cooler test, aber seit wann gibt es cinebench für 61 bit systeme? und einen kern? was sind das für welche? hab ich wieder was verpasst?
> sonst sehr gut gemacht




Hups, wird noch auf 64Bit geändert.  Danke für's melden.

Das mit dem einen Kern ist eine Testmöglichkeit in Cinebench. Das heißt Cinebench nutzt nur einen Kern von x vorhandenen.


Gruß


----------



## low- (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Sehr schöööön!


----------



## y33H@ (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Ich nutze meinen begrenzten iNet-Zugang --> Hamma 

cYa


----------



## STSLeon (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Super Test! Endlich hat man klare Vorteile in Zahlen ausgedrückt! Kein Wishi-Washi Gelaber mehr. Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Ich nutze meinen begrenzten iNet-Zugang --> Hamma
> 
> cYa




Das von dir, dem "Oberforums-Tester" zu höhren ist schon echt ne ehre.  Vielen Dank.


Gruß


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



xTc schrieb:


> _Cinebench R10 64 Bit x Core:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sind sogar über 50% mehr   (du meintest 100%, oder)

Sonst ein Traum


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Wirklich ein sehr schöner Test
Ich persönlich werde aber weiterhin bei meinem E8400@4Ghz bleiben (und auf Nahlem warten)...
mfg


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> das sind sogar über 50% mehr   (du meintest 100%, oder)
> 
> Sonst ein Traum




50% = 8082
100% = 16164

Aber der Quad bringt es nur auf 14905 was etwa 91,55% entspricht. 
Der Quad bringt also nur 41,55% mehr als der Dual-Core.

Von mehr als 50% kann also nicht die Rede sein.


Gruß


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

50% mehr als der Dual sind etwa 12000 (8000+8000/2), und die schafft der Quad ja.

100% mehr, ist eine Verdopplung. 50% mehr, einer Vergrößerung um die Hälfte.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Die Basis (der Dual-Core als niedrigster Wert) ist 100. Mathematisch wäre das doppelte also  nochmals 100 drauf, ergo 100%. 50% wären im obigen Fall ca. 12000


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> 50% mehr als der Dual wären etwa 12000 (8000+8000/2). 100% mehr, ist eine Verdopplung. 50% mehr, einer Vergrößerung um die Hälfte.





Mh schon okay. Kleiner fehler meinerseits. Mir fällt gerade auf, da müsste 100% hin.  Ja, war schon spät.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



xTc schrieb:


> Mh schon okay. Kleiner fehler meinerseits. Mir fällt gerade auf, da müsste 100% hin.  Ja, war schon spät.



Kein Ding.  

Darum sind wir ja eine Community


----------



## cosmos321 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Maggats schrieb:


> .......ich fänds cool wenn mal getestet wird wie es aussieht wenn beide cpus getaktet sind. ist zwar dann ein unfaires duell weil der e8400 höher geht, aber daran würde man genau erkennen wie es sich im reallife verhält.



Ja einfach spitze dieser Test, genial! Aber wie oben zitiert, fände ich es auch cool, wenn mal beide an Anschlag getaktet werden und dann nochmal benchen. Hast du vor sowas zu machen? Dann würde man auch sehen, wie ein eventuell höher getakteter Dual-Core sich gegen ein Quad schlagen kann. Das wäre noch super interessant ! Ich überlege mir nämlich auch gerade auf einen Quad umzusteigen, das würde mir bei der Entscheidung helfen


----------



## blaubär (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Find den Test super!  Ich schwank zurzeit auch zwischen einem dual und einem quad -> wird wohl zu einem quad führen.

Aber aber noch einen Einwand: Kann es sein das es auch an der Struktur des Prozessors liegt (neuer -> schneller) ?
Sprich vielleicht könnte man mal bei nem Quad 2 Kerne deaktivieren.
Grüße


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



blaubär schrieb:


> Find den Test super!  Ich schwank zurzeit auch zwischen einem dual und einem quad -> wird wohl zu einem quad führen.
> 
> Aber aber noch einen Einwand: Kann es sein das es auch an der Struktur des Prozessors liegt (neuer -> schneller) ?
> Sprich vielleicht könnte man mal bei nem Quad 2 Kerne deaktivieren.
> Grüße



Wieso neuer? Beide CPU's sind aus Intel's neuer 45nm Serie. Ich denke die sind neu. 


Gruß


----------



## blaubär (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

O.K. thx
Ich bring mal n AMD Beispiel:
Nen Athlon dualcore kann man ja auch nicht mit nem phenom dualore vergleichen., da sie ne unterscheidliche Struktur haben. Da sollen anscheinend welche rauskommen.

Aber wenn deine 2 Prozzesoren aus der gleichen "Familie" sind, hab ich mich halt geirrt. Die Prozis haben halt nicht sooo den ähnlichen Namen.
Grüßle


----------



## Klutten (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

@blaubär

Der Q9450 ist einfach nur ein doppelter E8400. Die Kerne sind identisch, lediglich sind auf dem Quad zwei davon verbaut. Einzig die Taktraten sind im Serienzustand unterschiedlich. Dieser Unterschied wurde ja mittels Multiplikator und FSB ausgeglichen.


----------



## dbpaule (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Der Test schildert sehr gut die Leistungsspezifika der CPUs, aber hat man sich vielleicht auch mal dazu Gedanken gemacht, wie viel der Quad auf dem gleichen Takt mehr an Strom verbraucht. Das ist kein unerheblicher Faktor. Vielleicht sollten zu den Messreihen auch immer die Verbrauchszahlen in Watt angegeben werden. Solange mich der Strom so teuer zu stehen kommt, gebe ich mich mit meinem Dual-Core zufrieden.

Aber sonst wirklich sehr schöner Thread und auch schön rübergebracht!

MfG, Paule


----------



## Duke (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



xTc schrieb:


> _3DMark 2003:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also gemäß der Grafik führt hier der Dual-Core minimal.

Ansonsten spitzen Test!


----------



## simons700 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

oooooo war eigentlich schon fesst am dual drann. Jetzt hast du mich wieder verunsichert 

Aber echt klasse Test
Könntest aber wenigstens Crysis noch mal mit 3,8 beim dual und 3,4 beim Quad laufen lassen


----------



## Tovar (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Mensch Jungs....er sagte doch "Es war schon spät!!"  

KLASSE TEST

RESPEKT

Weiter machen  Durchhalten


----------



## f3rr1s (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Ich habe momentan ein 6400+ 2x3,2ghz wie viel leistung in spielen würde ich ca verlieren mit einem AMD Phenom X4 9850 4x2,5ghz. (Bei nicht Quadcore optimierten spielen ? Kann mir das wer sagen.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Also nach meinem Stand des Irrtums hast du mit eniem Phenom X4 9850 (AM2+) zwischen 40% und 50% *mehr* Leistung als mit dem Athlon64x2 6400+ (AM2)


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



simons700 schrieb:


> oooooo war eigentlich schon fesst am dual drann. Jetzt hast du mich wieder verunsichert
> 
> Aber echt klasse Test
> Könntest aber wenigstens Crysis noch mal mit 3,8 beim dual und 3,4 beim Quad laufen lassen



Ich reiche es die Tage nach, da ich aktuell schon wieder an etwas neue arbeite. Werde bei dem Test den ich dann nachreiche unterschiedliche Boards nutzen, da ich nicht nochmal Lust habe hier mein ganzes System zu versägen.  Aber keine Sorge, geb mir ein paar Tage.



Tovar schrieb:


> Mensch Jungs....er sagte doch "Es war schon spät!!"
> 
> KLASSE TEST
> 
> ...



Danke. Wir gemacht.

Und bezüglich der Leitungsaufnahme, ich reiche es nach. Ich muss dann nur ein Voltmeter auftreiben, gebt mir etwas Zeit.

Gruß


----------



## f3rr1s (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also nach meinem Stand des Irrtums hast du mit eniem Phenom X4 9850 (AM2+) zwischen 40% und 50% *mehr* Leistung als mit dem Athlon64x2 6400+ (AM2)



auch wenn die Spiele nicht für 4 Cores Optimiert sind ?


----------



## Tovar (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



f3rr1s schrieb:


> auch wenn die Spiele nicht für 4 Cores Optimiert sind ?


Jooo das würd mich aber auch mal intressieren! habe auch einen X2 6400+ 3,20Ghz @ 3,36Ghz (lächerlich)

War auch am grübeln mir ein Bios update zu ziehen und mir ein Phenom zukaufen...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Tovar schrieb:


> X2 6400+ 3,20Ghz @ 3,36Ghz (lächerlich)



Nö, wieso?
Der ist doch in Ordnung, ich würde mir da keinen Phenom holen..

Ach ja: Schöner Artikel @ xTc


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Ich denke er spielt auf das OC von 166MHz an. 

Okey, alle AMD-User, auch wenn es weh tut.

Bei Intel konnte man zu P2-Zeitenschon 266MHz übertakten, wie crooper hier schön beweist. 

Aber mal im Ernst - würde vorerst auch lieber beim X2 bleiben. Auf X3/X4 upgraden würde ich jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## Tovar (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ich denke er spielt auf das OC von 166MHz an.
> 
> Okey, alle AMD-User, auch wenn es weh tut.
> 
> Bei Intel konnte man zu P2-Zeitenschon 266MHz übertakten



Genau das meinte ich

Naja zum Oc´en gehts wirklich nicht da hat AMD aufjedenfall ein Minus punkt von mir bekommen...Aber ich mein...3,2 Ghz reichen auch locker aus

Klar würde ich da gerne 5 Ghz stehen haben bei meinem Luftgekühlten Gehäuse,aber bis dahin muss ich mich wohl noch ein bisschen gedulden


----------



## f3rr1s (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Würde sich das stark auf die FPS auswirken?
Denn nicht Quadcoreoptimierte Spiele sind in der regel eher was älter und brauchen daher weniger leistung reichen da nicht die 2,5 bzw bis zu 2,7 OC?


----------



## kmf (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Schöner Test. 

Ich hab auch nur was im 06er Murks gesehen, gespürt indess nichts. Außer dass mein QX6700 erheblich heißer wird, als mein C2D E6700. Lohnen tut sich ein Quad augenscheinlich nicht. Aber bei den derzeitigen Preisen kommt man einfach nicht dran vorbei.


----------



## mille25 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

zwar ein guter test, allerdings nichts wirklich neues.

ich denke es ist allgemein bekannt, dass ein quad vorallem beim videos bearbeiten etc gut ist und in spielen nicht sehr viel bringt. und es ist auch bekannt das ein quad in allen anwendungen besser als der dual ist, die für einen quad optimiert wurden (was ja auch abslolut logisch ist)

außerdem weiss ich nicht recht, was ich von dem test halten soll. du übertaktest beide modelle, aber auf den gleich takt, was aber ziemlich realitätsfern ist, da in der regel die duals wesentlich höhe getaktet sind und die quads niedriger, was den vorsprung der quads verkleinert.
es ist ja abslout klar, dass zwei baugleiche prozessoren mit den gleichen taktraten mit 4 kernen schneller sind als mit 2, alles andere wäre ja auch merkwürdig.

also wie gesagt finde ich den sinn/ansatz dieses tests ein bisschen komisch^^


----------



## dEad0r (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Sehr guter Beitrag, auf sowas hat man schon lange gewartet.

Was noch erwähnt werden sollte, ist dass die guten Ergebnisse in vielen Fällen durch den Cashe des Q9450 zu erklären sind, statt mit der skalierbarkeit der Spiele. Schließlich lastet z.B. COD4 (das hatte in diesem Test die besten Ergebnisse) nie beide Cores meines Systems (E8400@3,8Ghz) gleichzeitig komplett aus. Bei der 2. CPU sind immernoch Rechenzeiten frei für evtl. anstehende Berechnungen weiterer Threads.

Ich würde das so erklären:
Beim E8400 greifen beide CPUs auf den 6MB großen Cashe zu, was zu Wartezeiten für CPU1 führt, wenn CPU0 grad Zyklen zum lesen/schreiben durchgeht.
Beim Q9450 allerdings tritt das Problem nicht auf, falls Threads des Spiels/Programms auf CPU0 und CPU3 parallel laufen, denn CPU2 und CPU3 können auf einen eigenen 6MB Cashe zugreifen ohne darauf zu warten, dass CPU0/CPU1 mit schreiben/lesen fertig werden.




/edit:

Das könnte man übrigens noch untersuchen, indem man im Taskmanager an COD4 einmal CPU2 und 3 zuweist, im nächsten Testrun aber CPU1 und CPU3.
Wäre cool wenn das jemand mit nem Quad mal machen könnte


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Eine Frage die ich mir schon lange stelle (und irgendwie zum thema passt):

Bei älteren Spielen die noch keine DualCore Unterstützung haben läuft mein A64 X2 immer auf rund 50% (also so 45 - 57% schwankend)
wie schaut das bei diesen Spielen aus wenn man 4 Cores hat? 
Läuft die CPU dann auf 25% Last?

Ich habe eine Logitech G15 und mit dem mitgeliefertem Applets für das LCD kann man wunderbar beobachten welcher Core wie viel Auslastung im Moment hat und das lustige ist dass diese 50% meistens doch sehr gleichmäßig über beide Cores verteilt sind obwohl das Spiel nicht drauf optimiert ist.

Eine optimierung ist also garnicht zwingend nötig um die Last auf beide Cores zu verteilen, der PC verteilt das schon von alleine sehr gut!
Man müsste dem Spiel nur irgendwie mitteilen können das es einfach mehr berechnen soll.

Meine Vermutung ist dass das Spiel nur schaut wieviel GHz zur verfügung stehen der PC sagt ihm wieviel er auf einem Core hat und demnach werden die Berechnungen vom Spiel so skaliert das es ca 100% CPU Last (bei Singlecore) schafft ohne das wichtige Berechnungen zu lange warten müssen.

Wenn man jetzt dem Spiel irgendwie eine CPU vorgaukeln könnte die nicht 2x2,74 GHz hat sondern 5,48GHz ... ich wette auch bei den alten Spielen würde der Dualcore auf seine 90 - 98% Last kommen!

Wenn die Spiele auf einem Core 100% machen würden und der zweite Core würde sich langweilen würd ich es ja verstehen aber die Cores laufen beide auf ca. 50% last... (kann gerne Fotos davon machen!) das geht mir einfach nicht in den Kopf, vorallem weil da durchaus Spiele dabei sind die ich locker zum ruckeln bekomme... ruckeln bzw. zu niedrige FPS ist ja ein zeichen dafür das Berechnungen in der *Berechnungs-Warteschlange* zu lange liegen bleiben, die Berechnungen werden aber erst garnicht angefordert da das Spiel denkt das keine Resourcen mehr übrig sind.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Das Problem bei der Multicoreoptimierung ist ja, dass sich die zu berechnenden Daten nicht einfach splitten lassen. Das sind meist komplexe Aufgaben wo du nicht einfach sagen kannst das macht Core 1 und das Core 2. Wenn du uns sagen könntest wie das Spiel heißt...



> könnte die nicht 2x2,74 GHz hat sondern 5,48GHz



Genau das ist ja das Problem. Ein 2GHz Dualcore *kann *die Berechungsgeschwindigkeit von 4GHz erreichen, nur halt wenn das perfekt auf beide Cores mit 100% Auslastung verteilt wäre. Das ist aber praktisch nicht möglich.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

ok ich kuck mal später und setz Fotos rein

//edit:
also Titan Quest ist ein schlechtes Beispiel für meine These:

zur Erklärung unter CPU sind 2 Balken, jeder ist die Auslastung von einem Kern.

Startvideo (hier ist z.B. Core 1 komplett Ausgelastet während sich Core 2 langweilt):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ingame (kein Vorzeige Beispiel, aber er verteilt es schon ein wenig, normal dürfte ja nur ein Core ausgelastet sein und fertig, ist aber nicht so!):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Battlefield 2142

Menü:
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ingame:
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht doch recht ausgewogen aus?
Da könnte man den Regler ohne weiteres auf 90% hochdrehen finde ich.

Sonst hab ich nur noch UT3 und GRID installiert aber die nutzen beide DualCore.


----------



## P@trick (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Tolle Arbeit....Vielen Dank dafür!!!

Mich interessiert aber eigentlich nur CRYSIS. Ich habe mir auch einen Quad 9450 zugelegt. Zum einen überzeugte mich der doppelte Cache im Gegensatz zum 9300 und zum anderen der Preis zu den überliegenden Prozessoren. 


Profitiert der 9450 sehr von den höheren Taktraten in CRYSIS oder ist dieses Ergebnis zu dem Normaltakt gering?

Mir ist bewußt, das die Leistung der Grafikkarte abhängig vom jeweiligen Prozessor ist, aber inwiefern lohnt sich das Übertakten (speziell bei der Konfiguration Deines Systems)?

Gerne würde ich Benchmarks von CRYSIS noch einmal bei normalen Takt im Vergleich sehen, da ich mich nur zögerlich ans Übertakten wage. Seit einiger Zeit beschäftige ich mich intensiver mit diesem Thema und möchte mich an dieser Stelle auch bei $Lil Phil$ für seinen ausführlichen Bericht bedanken. Wenn der Unterschied eines übertaktetem Prozessors aber deutlich höher ausfällt, wüßte ich gern, welche BIOS-Einstellungen Du vorgenommen hast. 
Bitte trage diese Werte doch einmal nach, da ich glaube für die ausgewählten Taktraten schon eine beträchtlich höhere VCore-Spannung zu wählen, wenn das System stabil laufen soll.  

MfG,


P@trick


----------



## y33H@ (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



			
				y33H@ schrieb:
			
		

> Als Benchmarks kam die Crysis Timedemo "Island" zum Einsatz. Die CPU war ein E6300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 -cYa-


----------



## P@trick (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Danke y33H@


In der Grafik werden die beiden Karten 3870 und 8800gt als Beispiel verwendet. Der Unterschied ist deutlich zu erkennen, vor allem was auch die entscheidenden min. fps angeht.

Wäre dieses auch bei einem SLI System mit 2 mal 280 gtx der Fall? Bei Tests lese ich immer, das die CPU mit höheren Taktraten läuft, damit diese die Grafikkarte nicht limitiert. Das ist ja auch einleuchtend, aber bei zwei starken Karten auch der Fall in einer höheren Auflösung?

Ich beziehe mich speziell auf den Test siehe Link:

ComputerBase - Nvidia GeForce GTX 280 (SLI) (Seite 25)

Würde die Wiederholungsrate bei Normaltakt eines 9450 deutlich in den Keller gehen?


----------



## y33H@ (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Deutlich in den Keller nicht unbedingt, allerdings gehen dir sicher mal 10-30% flöten.

cYa


----------



## dEad0r (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> ok ich kuck mal später und setz Fotos rein
> 
> //edit:
> also Titan Quest ist ein schlechtes Beispiel für meine These:
> ...




irgendwie wurde mein reply nicht abgeschickt oder gelöscht oder sonstwas. ich hab mir recht viel mühe gegeben und kann jetzt nich nochmal alles schreiben. deshalb eine kleine zusammenfassung:

der betriebssystem-scheduler entscheidet, an welchen cpu kern er die arbeit verteilt.

d.h. wenn ein programm nur mit einem thread programmiert ist, dann wird es sequentiell abgearbeitet. ob jetzt die 100 instruktionen nacheinander auf zwei verschiedene cpus aufgeteilt werden oder nur an eine geschickt werden, ändert nichts an der performance.


/edit: achja, das mit dem startvideo... das ist eben eine große instruktion bzw. eine schleife, die dauernd ausgeführt wird. da wäre es doof dauernd die CPUs zu wechseln, weil die instruktion so gut wie immer die gleiche ist und der cashe schon befüllt ist mit den wichtigsten variablen etc.


----------



## xTc (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

So, ich muss nun nur noch 2 Computer fertig zusammenbauen und installieren. Dann mache ich kurz Mittag und dann werde ich mich der Leistungsaufnahme hier widmen.

Liegt schon alles parat. 


Gruß


----------



## Pittiplatsch (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



> Wenn man jetzt dem Spiel irgendwie eine CPU vorgaukeln könnte die nicht 2x2,74 GHz hat sondern 5,48GHz ... ich wette auch bei den alten Spielen würde der Dualcore auf seine 90 - 98% Last kommen!


Soweit ich weiß wollte AMD anfangs für seine Dualcore Prozessoren mal so ein Programm raus bringen mit dem man dann so was ähnliches wie Hyperthreading hätte machen können nur im umgekehrten sinne, sprich man hätte einem nicht Dualcore optimiertem Game einfach eine Core mit 4,4 Ghz vorgegaukelt obwohl es 2x2,2 Ghz sind.
Nur leider ist daraus nichts geworden!

Nur leider ist daraus nichts geworden!


----------



## Las_Bushus (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

es gibt solch einen "treiber" für win xp, da wird dann bei den amd cpus die last auf beide kerne verteilt, leider werden am ende nicht beide cpus zu 100% ausgelastet sondern nur zu etwa 60%.


----------



## bierchen (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Schöner Test, Respekt für die Arbeit, die Du Dir gemacht hast.

Aber: Deine Spielebenchmarks sind meiner Meinung nach mit Vorsicht zu genießen, denn sie werden durch 2 Sachverhalte verzerrt:

1. Du verwendest keine Time-Demos, sondern spielst dieselben Szenen immer "life" durch. Damit ist nicht gesichert, dass die CPUs bei jedem Durchgang genau gleich viel zu rechnen haben. Die Tatsache, dass Du den mittleren Wert von jeweils 3 Durchgängen nimmst, mildert das Problem vielleicht etwas, schafft aber keine Abhilfe.

2. Wenn ich richtig gelesen hab, verwendest Du Fraps zur Aufzeichnung der Sequenzen. Nur braucht Fraps vermutlich selber CPU-Ressourcen, die mit in der Praxis aber zur Verfügung stehen, da ich nicht Fraps nebenher laufen lasse, wenn ich spiele.
Das dürfte m.E. einen Teil des Vorsprungs des Quad bei den minimum Frames erklären, denn der Dualcore benötigt einen Teil eines Kerns für Fraps, wohingegen der Quad genug Kerne im Überschuss hat.

Grüße von der PCGH-Mutterseite 
bierchen


----------



## riedochs (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



bierchen schrieb:


> Schöner Test, Respekt für die Arbeit, die Du Dir gemacht hast.
> 
> Aber: Deine Spielebenchmarks sind meiner Meinung nach mit Vorsicht zu genießen, denn sie werden durch 2 Sachverhalte verzerrt:
> 
> ...



Wenn man das so betrachtet durchaus richtig.


----------



## smaXer (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Ob FRAPS so viel CPU Ressourcen frisst sei jetzt mal dahingestellt.... 

Ansonsten schöner Test .


----------



## boss3D (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Jo, finde den Test auch voll super.   
Aber mir persönlich ist der Leistungszuwachs beim Wechsel auf einen QuadCore noch nicht groß genug, um meinen E6750 in Rente zu schicken.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Micha-Stylez (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

 Sehr guter , übersichtlicher Thread 
Respeckt dafür wirklich ! Auch die Testergebnisse sind sehr interresant !

Weiter sooooooo !

Ich schliesse mich allerdings auch der Meinung von boss3D an , im Moment ist die Leistung von meinem E8400 auch noch ausreichend !

Mfg Micha


----------



## xTc (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



smaXer schrieb:


> Ob FRAPS so viel CPU Ressourcen frisst sei jetzt mal dahingestellt....
> 
> Ansonsten schöner Test .






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke Fraps zieht soviel Ressourcen, das ich nichtmal mehr in Paint ein Bild malen kann. Ne mal im Ernst, ich denke das kann man vernachlässig. Es schreit ja auch nicht jeder "Hier" wenn PCGH mit Fraps bencht. 



boss3D schrieb:


> Jo, finde den Test auch voll super.
> Aber mir persönlich ist der Leistungszuwachs beim Wechsel auf einen QuadCore noch nicht groß genug, um meinen E6750 in Rente zu schicken.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Gut, leider muss man sagen, das vorallem Spiele die 4 Kerne richtig nutzen können mangelware sind. In der aktuellen PCGH ist eine Liste mit Spielen die von 4 Kernen profitieren, aber selbst die Liste ist nicht so wirklich lang. 



Auch wenn es leicht vergessen wurde, ich habe gestern Nachmittag die Leistungsaufnahme auf Seite 1 hinzugefügt.

Und das auf der Main-Seite einige Leute sagen, ich hätte mehr Spiele testen sollen. Nun ja, mehr Spiele habe ich nicht, bin auch kein richtiger Spieler. Von daher locker bleiben. 

Gruß


----------



## boss3D (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



xTc schrieb:


> In der aktuellen PCGH ist eine Liste mit Spielen die von 4 Kernen profitieren, aber selbst die Liste ist nicht so wirklich lang.



Und selbst von diesen wenigen Spielen profitieren die meisten kaum über 20 % von einer QuadCore-CPU. Das ist mir schlichtweg zu wenig, um mir einen Quad zu holen. 
Da warte ich lieber auf Deneb/Nehalem. Bis zu deren Release müsste die Liste profitierender Spiele schon ein gutes Stück länger geworden sein.   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## riedochs (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



boss3D schrieb:


> Und selbst von diesen wenigen Spielen profitieren die meisten kaum über 20 % von einer QuadCore-CPU. Das ist mir schlichtweg zu wenig, um mir einen Quad zu holen.
> Da warte ich lieber auf Deneb/Nehalem. Bis zu deren Release müsste die Liste profitierender Spiele schon ein gutes Stück länger geworden sein.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Wunschdenken. Ich rechne nicht vor Mitte nächstem Jahr damit


----------



## xTc (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



boss3D schrieb:


> Und selbst von diesen wenigen Spielen profitieren die meisten kaum über 20 % von einer QuadCore-CPU. Das ist mir schlichtweg zu wenig, um mir einen Quad zu holen.
> Da warte ich lieber auf Deneb/Nehalem. Bis zu deren Release müsste die Liste profitierender Spiele schon ein gutes Stück länger geworden sein.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Richtig, die Liste ist eigentlich noch sehr klein. Es wäre halt wünschenswert das sich an der Quad-Unterstützung in Zukunft was ändern wird. Mit Sicherheit wird es das, aber nicht von Heut auf Morgen.

Im Prinzip ist das ganze halt Ansichtssache. Wer jetzt einen guten Dual-Core hat und auf einen Quad umsteigen will, kann genau so gut noch auf Nahlem warten. Wer jetzt von einem älterem Athlon 64 Dual-Core umsteigen will, sollte das System entweder auch noch bis Nahlem fahren oder jetzt halt auf einen Quad umsteigen. Jetzt noch von einem guten C2D auf einen Quad lohnt imo. noch nicht richtig.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Jep, ganz deine Meinung.

Ich schicke meinen Athlon 3200+ jetzt in Rente (ist schon 5 Jahre alt) und nehme den Q9450.
Quad ist klar im Kommen und in einigen Jahren wird der Dual Core verdrängt sein.
Da kann ich sicher sein, dass meine neue CPU die nächsten Jahre up to date sein wird.
Meine Meinung ist klar, wenn jetzt ein neues System, dann Quad.
Für den Nehalem braucht man eh wieder ein neues Board und DDR3 RAMs.


----------



## boss3D (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich rechne nicht vor Mitte nächstem Jahr damit



Wieso nennst du meine Aussage dann "Wunschdenken"? Die "leistbaren" Mittelklasse Nehalems sollen eh erst im 2ten/3ten Qartal 2009 kommen und der Deneb wird auch nicht viel früher erscheinen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xTc (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, ganz deine Meinung.
> 
> Ich schicke meinen Athlon 3200+ jetzt in Rente (ist schon 5 Jahre alt) und nehme den Q9450.
> Quad ist klar im Kommen und in einigen Jahren wird der Dual Core verdrängt sein.



Ich selber bin von einem Athlon 64 3000+ S754 auf meinen Quad umgestiegen. Die Zeit dazwischen habe ich mit Notebooks überbrückt da ich einen Desktop-Rechner nicht wirklich benötigt habe. Mittlerweile hat sich das bei mir aber wieder geändert. So musste also ein neuer Rechner her. Die Frage war zuerst auch etwas unklar, aber nach kurzem hin und her habe ich mich für den Quad entschlossen. Ein wichtiger Punkt dafür war, das ich das jetztige System, sprich die CPU und das Board mit dem Speicher bis Ende 2009 behalten möchte. Alle weiteren Rechner die ich in der Zwischenzeit kaufe und habe, werden nach ca. 1 Jahr eh wieder verkauft und durch etwas anderes ersetzt. 



> Da kann ich sicher sein, dass meine neue CPU die nächsten Jahre up to date sein wird.



Up to Date ist immer etwas schwierig. Wenn ich mir die ersten Benchmarks von Nahlem-Systeme ansehe dann schaut das Ganze schon wieder anders aus. Klar kommt immer etwas neueres, aber der Intervall wird immer kürzer. Man schaue nur bei den Grafikkarten. Man kann quasi alle 6 bis 8 Monate aufrüsten um "On the Top" zu sein.

Wie gesagt, der Quad wird bis vorraussichtlich Ende 2009 gefahren, sollte er vorher den Geist aufgeben, wir kurzfristig entscheiden wie es weiter geht.


Gruß


----------



## mad-onion (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Nunja, es ist ja nunmal so, dass erst neue Hardware da sein muss um Software dafür zu entwickeln.
Meiner Meinung nach befinden wir uns in einer Zeit des Umschwungs, weswegen diese Frage nicht klar beantwortet weden kann (Quad oder Dual). Allerdings werde ich meinen Dualcore noch mindestens ein Jahr behalten. Ist ja schön wenn Benchmarks höhere Punktzahlen generieren, nur wenn man die Mehrleistung hauptsächlich an Punktzahlen und nicht oder nur teilweise im laufenden Betrieb spürt, stellt sich aus meiner Sicht die Frage nach der Begründung. Erst wenn der zu erwartende Leistungsschub in den mich betreffenden Anwendungsgebieten einen Neukauf rechtfertigt, werde beginnen mich nach Komponenten in meinem finanziellen Rahmen umzusehen. Das Leben besteht ja wohl aus noch mehr als Rechnern, sodass ich zumindest mein Geld gut einteilen muss.


----------



## Hardrunner (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

sehr gute arbeit 
hat mit etwas bei der entscheidung geholfen für den rechner den ich heut nachmittag bestell 
danke


----------



## Ace (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Also für mich kommt im Moment nur 2 Kerne in Frage da,ich eigentlich nur Zocke oder mal Videos schaue,und sie für OC besser geeignet sind wie Quads.Habe mir grade deswegen einen E8600 Bestellt der Dienstag kommt,natürlich auch um ihn auf OC zu Testen


----------



## boss3D (1. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Ace schrieb:


> Also für mich kommt im Moment nur 2 Kerne in Frage da,ich eigentlich nur Zocke oder mal Videos schaue,und sie für OC besser geeignet sind wie Quads.Habe mir grade deswegen einen E8600 Bestellt der Dienstag kommt,natürlich auch um ihn auf OC zu Testen



Wo bleiben die OC-Ergebnisse?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



boss3D schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die OC-Ergebnisse?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Jep, wo sind denn die guten Ergebnisse?


----------



## boss3D (1. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, wo sind denn die guten Ergebnisse?



Mit Trockeneis scheint ja so einiges möglich zu sein. Ich will aber sehen, wie viel OttoNormalÜbertakter schafft ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## JonnyB1989 (1. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

*Kinlade wieder hochklap*
Das is ja hammer, wenn ich nicht schon nen E 8400 hätte wäre der E 8600 bei mir auf der Einkaufsliste. Was net is kann ja noch kommen da mein E8400 ne riesen hohe VID von 1,2125 Volt hat und somit Luftkühlung 4 GHZ nicht möglich sind da ich eine sehr hohe Vcore bräuchte sind bei 3,6 Ghz sind schon 1,38 volt damit er mir Primstabel is und die Temps sind bei 58°C unter Load.


----------



## SandR+ (2. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Tovar schrieb:


> War auch am grübeln mir ein Bios update zu ziehen und mir ein Phenom zukaufen...


besser wäre aber ein Kompletter umstieg also Board & CPU


----------



## Ace (3. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



boss3D schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die OC-Ergebnisse?
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Hier mal einen kleinen Test meines 8600er,mit GTL's Settings kann ich bestimmt noch etwas runter mit der Vcore muss mal fein Tuning betreiben!Die 4,5GHz sind in Arbeit und mehr wenn es geht 
                                  4,0GHz mit 1,18V  und 4,3GHz mit 1,28V




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (3. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Sehr schöne Werte, Ace! Der E86 rockt definitiv die Bude


----------



## Tovar (4. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



SandR+ schrieb:


> besser wäre aber ein Kompletter umstieg also Board & CPU



Das wäre der ideal fall..aber wozu geld ausgeben,wenn man es sich auch sparen kann....aber mein next sys wir ein Intel Sys


----------



## boss3D (4. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



McZonk schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Werte, Ace! Der E86 rockt definitiv die Bude



^^ Kann ich nur zustimmen. 5 GHz mit Lukü und max. 1.35 - 1.4 V. wären echt der Hammer ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xTc (4. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Kann ich nur zustimmen. 5 GHz mit Lukü und max. 1.35 - 1.4 V. wären echt der Hammer ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Das wäre wie Weihnachten. Ich imo. auch echt mit mir am kämpfen ob mir nicht auch eine E8600 hole. 

Gruß


----------



## boss3D (4. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



xTc schrieb:


> Das wäre wie Weihnachten. Ich imo. auch echt mit mir am kämpfen ob mir nicht auch eine E8600 hole.



Kannst ihm ja seinen abkaufen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## riedochs (4. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Nur fuer ein paar benchmarkwerte eine CPU kaufen waere mir das Geld zu schade


----------



## boss3D (4. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



riedochs schrieb:


> Nur fuer ein paar benchmarkwerte eine CPU kaufen waere mir das Geld zu schade



^^ Mir auch. Wenn ich mir eine neue CPU kaufe, behalte ich sie mind. 1.5 Jahre, aber in dieser Zeit wird sie natürlich ordentlich durchgebencht ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## steinschock (6. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Der Test beantwortet die Frage doch deutlich vor allem bei dem geringen
Preisunterschied.

So ne Frage stellt sich nur wer rechnen muss, also sein Prozi nicht alle halbe Jahre austauscht, ich geh bei mir von 2J. aus Außerdem sieht man ja das die  4rer schon 2J vorlauf hatten . 

Ich warte auf Nehalem. Der soll mit X58 Boards Anfang Okt. kommen  .


Nehalem News: Rumors

HKEPC


MFG 

Steinschock


----------



## riedochs (7. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Mal sehen wie es denn mit den Preisen und vorallem mit der Verfuegbarkeit aussieht. Bei letzterem hat sich Intel auch nicht grad mit Ruhm bekleckert


----------



## Russkij (15. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Ich hätte gerne noch ein Test mit nicht übertakteten CPU´s gesehen.

Weil alle schreiben ich hole mir jetzt ein Quad aber Quad produziert auch mehr wärme.

Ich kann zum Beispiel mein E8600 auf über 4Ghz takten und der kostet mich weniger als ein Quad. Der höchstens auf 3600 geht und mehr wärme produziert. Und ich bin mir sicher das mein E8600 in spielen viel schneller ist als ein Quad. Ich finde der lohnt sich nur zum Video bearbeitung usw. Wer allerdings nur Spielen will ist mit Dualcore sehr gut dran .


----------



## Ace (15. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

^^
bin genau der selben Meinung.Hatten auch schon einige Test bestätigt


----------



## riedochs (15. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Ace schrieb:


> ^^
> bin genau der selben Meinung.Hatten auch schon einige Test bestätigt



Das hatte ich auch schon angemerkt, leider wollte das bisher niemand erhoehren


----------



## sualk027 (15. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*




abload.de - Bilderupload


----------



## Ace (16. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

was ist mit den anderen 2 Kernen haben die Urlaub


----------



## sualk027 (16. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Nö, _Reserven_. Allerdings weniger wie auch schon
Mein 670er Pentium habich in Rente geschickt als beide Fensterchen mit UT3 bis oben hin randvoll waren. Tcha, so kanns gehen.


----------



## Gamer114 (17. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Hi,
ich hab mal ne Frage: Ich möchte mir demnächst nen neuen PC kaufen, soll ich mir lieber den Q6600 kaufen und ihn übertakten oder einen guten Dual-Core?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (17. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Wofür willst du denn deinen PC?
Nur zum Zocken? Ich würde dann einen E8400 nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Gamer114 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab mal ne Frage: Ich möchte mir demnächst nen neuen PC kaufen, soll ich mir lieber den Q6600 kaufen und ihn übertakten oder einen guten Dual-Core?


 
Kauf dir einen schnellen Dual Core.
E8xxx, da kannste nichts falsch machen und der reicht locker die nächsten Jahre.


Edit: upps, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, dass wir schon eine Seite weiter sind. 
Phil hats auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Gamer114 (17. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Wofür willst du denn deinen PC?
> Nur zum Zocken? Ich würde dann einen E8400 nehmen.


 
Ich will auf jeden Fall neue Spiele (z.B. Far Cry 2, Assasins Creed, Crysis Warhead, CoD5) auf maximalen einstellungen in 1280x1024 zocken. Aber auch Videobearbeitung, Internet etc..


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Geht alles mit dem E8400. 
Kein Problem.

Weiß auch nicht, ob sich die 8500 oder 8600 lohnen, sind doch etwas teurer als der E8400.
Aber deine Vorstellungen erfüllt er sicherlich.

In zwei Jaren kannst du dann ja zum Nehalem wechseln.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (17. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Gamer114 schrieb:


> Ich will auf jeden Fall neue Spiele (z.B. Far Cry 2, Assasins Creed, Crysis Warhead, CoD5) auf maximalen einstellungen in 1280x1024 zocken. Aber auch Videobearbeitung, Internet etc..



Bei Videobearbeitung bist du mit dem Q6600 schneller.
Macht die Entscheidung nicht einfach(er).
Wenn du wirklich professionell Videos bearbeitest, würde ich den Q6600 nehmen.. Ansonsten halt nen E8400.

Edit: Diesmal war ich langsamer


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Bei Videobearbeitung bist du mit dem Q6600 schneller.


 
Die Frage ist immer, merkt man das überhaupt.

Ich bin von meinem Quad etwas enttäuscht.

Zu 99,99% merke ich keinen Unterschied zu meinem alten Athlon 3200+.
Irgendwie ein Armutszeugnis.

Bei der Videobearbeitung war selbst der Pentium 4 3GHz schneller als der Quad (AVI 2 PMP zum erstellen von PMP Videos für die PSP).


----------



## DanielX (17. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Hätte ich jetzt nicht günstig(umsonst) den Q6600 bekommen, hätte ich mir ebenfalls einen e8400 geholt.

Beim 3DMark06 hab ich direkt bei gleicher Taktrate und gleichem FSB im vergleich zu meinem e6420 ca. 1FPS weniger, bei den Grafiktests.

Also, wäre zum zocken ein e8400 ein Stück besser.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Ich habe letzten meinen Kumpel angehauen, der hat einen Athlon X2 6000+ und eine 8800GT.

Beim 3D Mark 2006 bin ich etwas langsamer (um 634 Punkte).
Bei der Videobearbeitung ist er schneller (der Athlon hat halt serienmäßige 3GHz Takt).
Da muss ich meinen auf 3,3GHz hochtakten, um gleich zu ziehen.
Das kann es nicht sein.

Wenn ich einen haufen Geld ausgebe, erwarte ich auch, dass die neue CPU eine alte locker wegbläst.
Ist aber nicht der Fall.

Deshalb E8400 und fertig.


----------



## DanielX (17. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Unterstützt die Videobearbeitungs-Software den überhaupt 4 Kerne?

Weil eigentlich kann das ja mal nicht sein das der dich mit nem X2 6000+ zieht.

PS: wie viele 3DMark Punkte hast du denn?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



DanielX schrieb:


> Unterstützt die Videobearbeitungs-Software den überhaupt 4 Kerne?
> 
> Weil eigentlich kann das ja mal nicht sein das der dich mit nem X2 6000+ zieht.
> 
> PS: wie viele 3DMark Punkte hast du denn?


 
Das ist ja das Dilemma mit der Software von heute.
Das Programm, das ich für die PSP benutze, unterstützt nur einen Kern. 

Ich hatte 12943 Punkte. (mit Serientakt 2,66 12576 Punkte, irgendwie kein Unterschied).

Das mit dem Benchmark ist mir eigentlich auch banane.

Aber dass er mich in meinem heißgeliebten WinRar bench (1GB Datei raren und 1GB aus vielen Dateien raren) wegzieht, ist für mich echt schwach. Dabei unterstützt die WinRar Version doch 4 Kerne.
Aber bei mir zeigt das System immer nur eine Auslastung von 64 %, bei ihm 100%, als ob ein Kern tod in der Ecke liegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Hier, schnell mal einen Screenshot gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=30673&stc=1&d=1218978829


----------



## DanielX (17. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Und wie sieht es mit dem Speicher im vergleich zu deinem Kollegen aus, da solche Aufgaben wenn ich mich nicht irre auch schnellen Speicher brauchen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Er hat die gleichen RAM Riegel wie ich auch.


----------



## DanielX (17. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Dan ist meine Vermutung einfach unzureichende Softwareunterstützung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



DanielX schrieb:


> Dan ist meine Vermutung einfach unzureichende Softwareunterstützung.


 
Jep, ganz meine Meinung.
Deshalb sind Quads auch im Augenblick überflüssig.
Lieber einen schnellen Dual Core.

Ich denke, ich lasse den Quad im P5Q Pro drinnen und hole mir einen E8xxx für das MIIF, wenn ich denn endlich mal ein Neues von Alternate bekomme.


----------



## riedochs (18. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, ganz meine Meinung.
> Deshalb sind Quads auch im Augenblick überflüssig.
> Lieber einen schnellen Dual Core.



Ich sage das schon die ganze Zeit, aber auf mich hoehrt ja keiner.


----------



## stone0815 (31. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Mich wundert es gar nicht, dass ein gleich hoch getakteter Quad besser ist als ein Dualcore. Ist ja ganz logisch. Die Frage, die sich beim Kauf einer CPU jedoch viele stellen ist: Welche CPU bietet mir den grösseren Nutzen bzw. das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Besser gefiele mir ein Test zweier in etwa gleich teuren CPUs, statt ein Vergleich zwischen einer € 130,- und einer 250,- Euro teuren CPU.
Will deine Bemühungen jedoch in keinster Weise schmälern. Hast meine volle Anerkennung für die Mühe und die Testresultate sind auf jeden Fall sehr informativ!


----------



## xTc (31. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



stone0815 schrieb:


> Mich wundert es gar nicht, dass ein gleich hoch getakteter Quad besser ist als ein Dualcore. Ist ja ganz logisch. Die Frage, die sich beim Kauf einer CPU jedoch viele stellen ist: Welche CPU bietet mir den grösseren Nutzen bzw. das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Besser gefiele mir ein Test zweier in etwa gleich teuren CPUs, statt ein Vergleich zwischen einer € 130,- und einer 250,- Euro teuren CPU.
> Will deine Bemühungen jedoch in keinster Weise schmälern. Hast meine volle Anerkennung für die Mühe und die Testresultate sind auf jeden Fall sehr informativ!



Nun, hier lag das Augenmerk ja darauf bei ein Quad wirklich bei gleicher Taktfrequenz Vorteile gegenüber einem Dual-Core hat.  Das die CPU's dabei einen unterschiedlichen Preis haben, habe ich dabei ganz auser Acht gelassen. Der Quad hat halt, zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich ihn gekauft habe, noch weit über 300 Euro gekostet. 



Gruß


----------



## stone0815 (1. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



xTc schrieb:


> Nun, hier lag das Augenmerk ja darauf bei ein Quad wirklich bei gleicher Taktfrequenz Vorteile gegenüber einem Dual-Core hat.  Das die CPU's dabei einen unterschiedlichen Preis haben, habe ich dabei ganz auser Acht gelassen. Der Quad hat halt, zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich ihn gekauft habe, noch weit über 300 Euro gekostet.
> Gruß


 
Ob ein Quad bei gleicher Taktfrequenz mehr bringt als ein Dual hängt ja eigentlich NUR von der verwendeten Software ab.
Wenn die Software oder der Benchmark nur 1 Kern verwendet werden die Ergebnisse immer nahezu identisch sein. Ausser es handelt sich um unterschiedliche CPU Familien. Die marginalen Differenzen bei einigen der Tests sind wahrscheinlich nur auf die unterschiedliche Cachegröße zurückzuführen und dass Windows bei 4 Kernen eine geringere Grundauslastung des Systems verursacht.

Bei gleicher Taktfrequenz muss die Wahl der CPU immer Quadcore heissen.
Die Frage ist doch eher: Rechnen sich die meistens fast doppelt so hohen Kosten. Die Frage muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, bzw. welche Software er hauptsächlich verwenden wird.


----------



## riedochs (1. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



stone0815 schrieb:


> Bei gleicher Taktfrequenz muss die Wahl der CPU immer Quadcore heissen.
> Die Frage ist doch eher: Rechnen sich die meistens fast doppelt so hohen Kosten. Die Frage muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, bzw. welche Software er hauptsächlich verwenden wird.



Das ist der Punkt. Das dumme ist nur das es hier Leute gibt die der festen Meinung sind das Office-Anwendungen schneller auf Quads laufen, was eindeutig falsch ist. Oft wird der Gerschwindigkeitsschub dadurch erzeugt das man es sich einredet.


----------



## y33H@ (2. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

*Mainpage* FTW 

cYa


----------



## DanielX (2. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Wollte es auch gerade posten y33H@.^^

Aber nen hertzlichen an die beiden.


----------



## micky23 (2. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Sehr schön geschriebener und ausführlicher Test.
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht zu lesen.
 Weiter so xTc


----------



## xTc (3. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



y33H@ schrieb:


> *Mainpage* FTW
> 
> cYa



Joa mit einem Tag verspätung sage ich mal: "Danke!". 

Hab mich echt riesig gefreut, vorallem passt das ideal. Ich bin ein echter Unreal-Tournament-Fan. Die nächste LAN kann kommen.

Und natürlich auch ein Glückwunsch an *moddingfreaX*.


Gruß


----------



## moddingfreaX (3. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



xTc schrieb:


> Joa mit einem Tag verspätung sage ich mal: "Danke!".
> 
> Hab mich echt riesig gefreut, vorallem passt das ideal. Ich bin ein echter Unreal-Tournament-Fan. Die nächste LAN kann kommen.
> 
> ...



Dir natürlich auch! Danke!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



riedochs schrieb:


> Das dumme ist nur das es hier Leute gibt die der festen Meinung sind das Office-Anwendungen schneller auf Quads laufen, was eindeutig falsch ist. Oft wird der Gerschwindigkeitsschub dadurch erzeugt das man es sich einredet.


 
Für Office Anwendungen oder Internet merkt man den Unterschied zwischen altem Athlon Single Core und neuem Intel Quad Core überhaupt nicht.


----------



## riedochs (4. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für Office Anwendungen oder Internet merkt man den Unterschied zwischen altem Athlon Single Core und neuem Intel Quad Core überhaupt nicht.



Ich wuerde eher mal sagen DualCore und Quad. Ein Singlecore ist schon Spuerbar. Kommt aber auch auf die Anwendungen an.


----------



## Kadauz (4. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



riedochs schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt. Das dumme ist nur das es hier Leute gibt die der festen Meinung sind das Office-Anwendungen schneller auf Quads laufen, was eindeutig falsch ist. Oft wird der Gerschwindigkeitsschub dadurch erzeugt das man es sich einredet.



Naja, schneller vielleicht nicht, solange man nix anderes macht. Wenn noch vm am laufen hab, ein Backup mache, Musik höre und an Excel arbeite oder programmiere, merk ich da schon nen Unterschied. Und das Szenario kommt eigentlich täglich bei mir vor.


----------



## CrashStyle (4. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Das mein Task Wen ich mit meinem Q6600 am Falten bin!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kadauz (4. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Das mein Task Wen ich mit meinem Q6600 am Falten bin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so what?


----------



## CrashStyle (4. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Folding@Home Folding@Home - PC Games Hardware Extreme


----------



## emmaspapa (4. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



riedochs schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt. Das dumme ist nur das es hier Leute gibt die der festen Meinung sind das Office-Anwendungen schneller auf Quads laufen, was eindeutig falsch ist. Oft wird der Gerschwindigkeitsschub dadurch erzeugt das man es sich einredet.


 
Schneller sicherlich nicht. Aber ich leisten meinen Q6600 schon recht gut aus. Im Fenster wird gedaddelt, ein weiters Fenster für die TV Anwendung, noch ein Fenster für TS (sind schon 3 Anwendungen) und der Rest im Hintergrund. Da hat der Quad schon ordentlich zu tun und mit meinem alten C2D ging das nicht so flüssig .....


----------



## riedochs (4. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Kadauz schrieb:


> Naja, schneller vielleicht nicht, solange man nix anderes macht. Wenn noch vm am laufen hab, ein Backup mache, Musik höre und an Excel arbeite oder programmiere, merk ich da schon nen Unterschied. Und das Szenario kommt eigentlich täglich bei mir vor.



Excel lastet nichtmal ne Single CPU annaehrend aus. Hier limitiert eher der RAM oder die Festplatte, grad VM ist sehr RAM lastig. Backup kommt drauf mit was es erstellt wird. Musik dekodierung bringt nicht wirklich CPU last.



emmaspapa schrieb:


> Schneller sicherlich nicht. Aber ich leisten meinen Q6600 schon recht gut aus. Im Fenster wird gedaddelt, ein weiters Fenster für die TV Anwendung, noch ein Fenster für TS (sind schon 3 Anwendungen) und der Rest im Hintergrund. Da hat der Quad schon ordentlich zu tun und mit meinem alten C2D ging das nicht so flüssig .....



Games zaehle ich nicht zu Office Anwendungen. TS erzeugt keine spuerbare Last.


----------



## Kadauz (4. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



> Excel lastet nichtmal ne Single CPU annaehrend aus. Hier limitiert eher der RAM oder die Festplatte, grad VM ist sehr RAM lastig. Backup kommt drauf mit was es erstellt wird. Musik dekodierung bringt nicht wirklich CPU last.



Dann lass es statt Excel nen Editor z.B. Dreamweaver sein. Benutz ich auch oft genug.
Außerdem sind deine Annahmen theoretische Natur, in der Praxis siehts dennoch anders aus. VM mag Ramlastig sein, aber wer verwaltet den in der VM gebrauchten Ram?


----------



## xTc (6. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

So, gerade war der Postbote da und hat was gebracht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit auch jeder weiß was Sache ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte mich nochmals bei der Redaktion bedanken.  Ich hab mich riesig gefreut. Da ich ein Fan der Unreal-Serie habt Ihr echt das passende für mich gefunden. Das T-Shirt ist zwar etwas zu groß, aber vllt. wachse ich ja noch wenn ich mehr Fruchtzwerge esse.

In diesem Sinne: *Vielen Dank*.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Super. 

Dann such mal für das Shirt einen guten Platz aus.


----------



## Aerron (9. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

So ich habe wieder meinen Quad auf dem Bord und ich bin echt am staunen  da ich mir nen E8600 angeschaft habe kann ich die Leistungen vergleichen  der E8600 Braucht locker 4,5 GHZ um ungefähr die leistung eines Quad mit 3,5 ghz  zu bringen dabei läuft Windows gesamt mit dem Quad besser egal ob es der IE ist oder andere anwendungen  .

beim E8600 merkt man die laden zeiten  auch die ausführungen von Programmen 


beim Benchen  ist der E 8600 klar im Vorteil da er sich weit höher tackten läst und die meisten Benches nur einen Core nutzen  doch im 06 wo die Grafik leistung höher ist versaut die niedirge CPu score das ergebnis !

da ich wert auf einen Altagstauglichen schnellen Pc lege der nicht nur flott beim zocken ist bleibt es beim Quad 


Gruß Aerron


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Ich merke kaum einen Unterschied zwischen meinem alten Single core und dem Quad Core, aber natürlich bleibe ich jetzt trotzdem bei Quad.
(Weil ich ihn ja schon habe).


----------



## Aerron (9. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich merke kaum einen Unterschied zwischen meinem alten Single core und dem Quad Core, aber natürlich bleibe ich jetzt trotzdem bei Quad.
> (Weil ich ihn ja schon habe).


 


Naja dann lass mal bei einem Singlecore  mehrere Programme gleichzeitig starten  da merkst du den Unterschied  !



Gruß Aerron


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Aerron schrieb:


> Naja dann lass mal bei einem Singlecore mehrere Programme gleichzeitig starten da merkst du den Unterschied !
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Aerron


 
Mehrere Programme gleichzeitig?
Wozu? 
Die Leistung des Systems muss doch dann geteilt werden, und wenn man nur Programme hat, die für Singel Cores programmiert sind, greifen die dummerweise auf immer den gleichen Kern zu, sodass sie sich gegenseitig ausbremsen.


----------



## Fryman112 (10. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

is mal gut zu wissen


----------



## jade2 (12. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

hi...

super Test

stehe selber vor neuen Prozi/Mainboard Entscheidung
-habe 6000Athlon auf Msi Board (Board leider defekt)
nun meine Frage neuen Pozi von Intel kaufen (Quad oder Duo 8400/8500)
mit neuem Mainboard (Asus /Gigab. oder Msi)
oder 
bei AMD bleiben und demnächst auf Phenom umsteigen ???
(spiele  Stalker usw.)


----------



## riedochs (12. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Wuerde bei AMD bleiben. Der X2 6000+ ist ja nicht so langsam. Erstmal ein anstaendiges Board und spaeter einen Phenom drauf. Spart wohl am meisten Geld.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



riedochs schrieb:


> Wuerde bei AMD bleiben. Der X2 6000+ ist ja nicht so langsam. Erstmal ein anstaendiges Board und spaeter einen Phenom drauf. Spart wohl am meisten Geld.


 

*Voll anschließ ich mich*


----------



## kmf (15. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

*Dicken Stein im Glashaus werf*  
Mehrkern-Prozessoren: Die Kraft der vier Herzen - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


----------



## ThugAngel87 (16. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Doch ein Guter test...muss ich sagen 

bin am überlegen mir den Q9550 zu kaufen.
hab immoment den e6300@3010Mhz- aber der Quad wäre da schon besser. allein durch die 12MB L2 Cache.
und der Doppelten Core anzahl

Test war gut


----------



## xTc (16. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



kmf schrieb:


> *Dicken Stein im Glashaus werf*
> Mehrkern-Prozessoren: Die Kraft der vier Herzen - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt



Echt ma, die Diebe. 



ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> Doch ein Guter test...muss ich sagen



Merci, wenn es die Zeit zulässt wird es da in absehbarer Zeit nochmal einen großen CPU-Test geben. 


Gruß


----------



## kmf (17. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> Doch ein Guter test...muss ich sagen
> 
> bin am überlegen mir den Q9550 zu kaufen.
> hab immoment den e6300@3010Mhz- aber der Quad wäre da schon besser. allein durch die 12MB L2 Cache.
> ...


Tjo im Vergleich mit den kleineren Prozzis macht sich so ein Quad leistungsmäßig ganz gut bemerkbar. Aber je stärker der DualCore wird, umso mehr schwindet dieser Vorteil. Außerdem lässt sich der DualCore weitaus höher übertakten und macht dadurch alle Vorteile die ein Quad zur Zeit hat zunichte. Und dabei meine ich natürlich im Vergleich auch den bis zum Anschlag übertakteten Quad. Unter Luftkühlung hast du gehörig Probleme so ein Blockheizkraftwerk im Zaum zu halten, damit es nicht zu einer Kernschmelze kommt.


----------



## Railroadfighter (19. September 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Na ja, overclocked ist auch ein dual core schwer im zaun zu halten.....


----------



## sobo85 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

mir wird immer empfohlen ein dualcore zu nehmen, aber ich will ja auch in die zukunft invenstieren...da denke ich immernoch, dass nen quad besser ist. obwohl ich mir jetzt fast nen dualcore kaufen würde.

aber irgendwie bin ich immernoch hin und her gerissen.....


----------



## riedochs (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Bis die Quads wirklich genutzt werden sind die aktuellen auch schon alt.


----------



## Kadauz (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



riedochs schrieb:


> Bis die Quads wirklich genutzt werden sind die aktuellen auch schon alt.



Naja, ich nutze 4 Kerne jetzt schon.


----------



## jokerx3 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

super Review! Hatte die frage auch vor mir  ... das ergebniss sieht man!


----------



## repix (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

puh, gut dass ich nen dual hab^^


----------



## xTc (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



sobo85 schrieb:


> mir wird immer empfohlen ein dualcore zu nehmen, aber ich will ja auch in die zukunft invenstieren...da denke ich immernoch, dass nen quad besser ist. obwohl ich mir jetzt fast nen dualcore kaufen würde.
> 
> aber irgendwie bin ich immernoch hin und her gerissen.....



Kauf nen Dual-Core. Bis der Quad richtig genutzt wird ist er schon wieder völlig veraltet. 


Gruß


----------



## sobo85 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

bald kommt far cry 2 ... und das unterstütz auch 4 kerne! also so lange dauert es garnicht!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Wir werden sehen, wie FC2 da skaliert.
Bei Crysis wurde das auch groß angekündigt und es ist kaum was/ nichts drauß geworden.
Wäre natürlich schön, aber ich hab noch keine Benches gesehen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



sobo85 schrieb:


> bald kommt far cry 2 ... und das unterstütz auch 4 kerne! also so lange dauert es garnicht!


 
bin mal gespannt.....


----------



## riedochs (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



sobo85 schrieb:


> bald kommt far cry 2 ... und das unterstütz auch 4 kerne! also so lange dauert es garnicht!



Wird sich zeigen wie gut die Unterstützung programmiert ist.


----------



## ATIFan22 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

ja,der Test hat schon gezeigt das Quads es jetzt mehr bringen,aber bis die Spielewelt soweit ist das fast alle Spiele 4-Kern optimiert sind,kommen sicher schon 8-Kernige Cpus ,also warte ich das glaub erst mal ab...

aber trotzdem super Test


----------



## rabit (1. November 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Ist doch immer so bis die aktuelle Hardware in den Spielen genutzt werden kann sind die schon mit neuer Hardware am start.


----------



## Einstein (1. November 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Echt super Test! nur weiter so bin auch auf spätere teste gespannt!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. November 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Also, ich würde es ganz gut finden wenn Far Cry 2 noch mit einbezogen wird. Gerade das Spiel soll ja vom Quad profitieren. Und Assassins Creed auch. 

Was auch noch gemacht werden sollte, die Bilder hier im Forum hochladen, das man keine Links anklicken muss. 

Gruß


----------



## xTc (4. November 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Also, ich würde es ganz gut finden wenn Far Cry 2 noch mit einbezogen wird. Gerade das Spiel soll ja vom Quad profitieren. Und Assassins Creed auch.



Ich hab die Spiele nicht, versuche es aber das ich sie mir zum Wochenende aus der Videothek leihe und die Benchmarks nachträglich einfüge.


Gruß


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. November 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



xTc schrieb:


> Ich hab die Spiele nicht, versuche es aber das ich sie mir zum Wochenende aus der Videothek leihe und die Benchmarks nachträglich einfüge.
> 
> 
> Gruß



Naja nur wenn du sie zur Verfügung hast, ist natürlich klar  

Gruß


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (8. November 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Sehr geile Sache!!! da hast du dir richtig mühe gegeben...

Gerade jetzt wo der Nehalem raus kommt warte ich auf die fallenden Preise der Yorkfields...

und ich denk sogar das wenn die graka ne 4870er gewesen wär der test noch unterschiedlicher ausgefallen... man weiss es net... bei vielen spielen war die min fps deutlich höher und das find ich sehr interessant.


----------



## Headshot74 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

So einen Test hab ich gesucht!!!
Top Arbeit,vielen Dank!


----------



## BamBuchi (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Ja, sehr schöner Test


----------



## Green_Viper (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

So jetzt kannste dich als Redaktör bewerben und dein Test in die Zeitung packen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Green_Viper schrieb:


> So jetzt kannste dich als *Redaktör* bewerben und dein Test in die Zeitung packen



Oder als Redakteur, aber das ist jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## INU.ID (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

@xTc:
Ich war mal so frei und hab das Posting mit den Far Cry 2 und Assassin's Creed Ergebnissen in das Spiele-Posting auf der ersten Seite verschoben.



riedochs schrieb:


> Bis die Quads wirklich genutzt werden sind die aktuellen auch schon alt.



Mein QX6700 erblickte im Jahre *2006* als erster Quad-Core das Licht der Welt. Seit dem höre ich ständig "bis 4 Kerne blabla sind aktuelle Quad-Core schon wieder veraltet".

Nun, wir haben jetzt Anfang 2009, also gute 2 Jahre später. In meinem hauptsächlich genutzten Rechner steckt immer noch besagter QX6700. Und bis heute hab ich hier keine Anwendung gefunden welche einen schnelleren Quad zwingend nötig machen würde, im  Gegenteil. Ich hab mir mit CrystalCPUID mehrere Multiplikator-Verknüpfungen auf den Desktop gelegt, so das ich den max. Takt der CPU auf 1,6-3GHz festlegen kann (Idle immer 1,6GHz). Meistens reichen 1,6GHz als max. Takt, einzig bei speziellen Anwendungen (aktuelle Spiele, recodiertes 1080p Material welches nur von einem Kern berechnet wird) muß ich zur optimalen Performance den Takt erhöhen. (die CPU läuft btw mit reduzierter Spannung, selbst bei 3GHz)

Ohne den Zeitpunkt "bis Quads genutzt werden" zum Thema zu machen (das man aktuell schon einen Nutzen aus 4 Kernen ziehen kann ist ja wohl kein Geheimnis), du hast Recht wenn du sagst das aktuelle Quads in zb. einem Jahr alt sind (Produkte wie CPUs oder GPUs sind nach einem Jahr schon alt), aber alt bedeutet - gerade im Fall von 4 Kern CPUs - nicht zwangsläufig auch "nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, in Sachen Leistung weit abgeschlagen" usw.

Was ich so mitbekomme sind zb. Stimmen von Usern, die aufgrund der Empfehlung einiger "PC-Spezialisten" kürzlich noch einen schnellen Dual-Core für teures Geld gekauft haben, sich aber jetzt beschweren das GTA4 auf dem 2,4GHz Quad (Q6600 gibts seit Anfang 2007) ihres Freundes spürbar besser läuft als auf ihrem 3,5GHz Dual-Core (den E8400 zb gibts seit Anfang 2008). Was ich nicht höre sind Beschwerden von Quad-Core Besitzern, bei denen ein Spiel / eine Anwendung spürbar schlechter läuft als auf dem Dual-Core ihres Freundes...

Mir war damals (2006) schon klar das der Quad-Core zum ersten mal seit langem wieder eine CPU sein wird, die über Jahre nicht mehr ersetzt werden muß. Schade für alle die sich in der ganzen Zeit nen Dual gekauft haben, und jetzt einzig mangels Kerne wieder auf/umrüsten müssen/wollen... (obwohl sie vor hatten so lange wie möglich nicht mehr aufzurüsten)

Wenn ein Quad in einem "Dual-Core Spiel" schon flüssiges spielen ermöglicht, was bringen dir dann ein paar FPS mehr wenn du einen höher getakteten Dual-Core hast - wenn du dafür in Quad-Core Spielen den deutlich kürzeren ziehst.

So wie es aktuell ausschaut reicht mir mein "steinalter" Quad noch das ganze Jahr 2009, mal schauen ob er 2010 ersetzt werden muß...

MFG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



INU.ID schrieb:


> @xTc:
> Ich war mal so frei und hab das Posting mit den Far Cry 2 und Assassin's Creed Ergebnissen in das Spiele-Posting auf der ersten Seite verschoben.
> 
> 
> ...




Dito 


Sehe ich mit meinem Q6600 auch so. Auf 3,33Ghz 24/7 läuft alles Butterweich, Reserven sind immer gut. Von Dual auf Dual umzusteigen lohnt sich nur zum Benchen, zum gamen allerdings sollte man gleich ne Portion Kerne mehr nehmen


----------



## lowking (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

also ich hab noch einen 
Athlon x2 6000+ (windsor) und bin eigtl auch sehr zufrieden...ich kann alle spiele flüssig spielen und auch alle auf sehr hoch oder hoch da ich nur auf 1280x1024 spielen kann. außer GTA IV ist eben nicht so der Burner aber es läuft auch relativ flüssig.
Also ich bleibe glaube ich noch eine weile bei meinem dualcore da mir das Geld für Quad+Mainboard fehlt und außerdem sehe ICH für mich keinen sinn einen Quad zu kaufen!


----------



## henrik18 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen billigen Q8200 angeschafft. Ich habe nicht vor bis 2011 den Prozessor aufruesten zu muessen. Meint ihr das der Q8200 noch fuer das Jahr 2010 schnell genug ist mit seinen mageren 2.33GHZ und 4MB L2 Cache.


----------



## ATImania (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



lowking schrieb:


> also ich hab noch einen
> Athlon x2 6000+ (windsor) und bin eigtl auch sehr zufrieden...ich kann alle spiele flüssig spielen und auch alle auf sehr hoch oder hoch da ich nur auf 1280x1024 spielen kann. außer GTA IV ist eben nicht so der Burner aber es läuft auch relativ flüssig.
> Also ich bleibe glaube ich noch eine weile bei meinem dualcore da mir das Geld für Quad+Mainboard fehlt und außerdem sehe ICH für mich keinen sinn einen Quad zu kaufen!


 
100% Agree!!! 

Ich habe einen Athlon X2 5000+ und auch der reicht völlig aus um aktuelle Games gut zu verarbeiten 

Da ich mit meinem 15" Philips TFT sogar nur in 1024x768 zocken kann (was mich jetzt nicht so stört) sind auch bei mir alle aktuellen Games in "Hoch" und "Sehr Hoch" mit AA 2x bis 8x und AF flüssig spielbar! 

Im Prinzip sind z.B. nicht einmal "normale" Phenom X4 ausgereitzt aber es gibt schon den Phenom II! Ein guter Dual Core reicht immer noch völlig aus!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



ATImania schrieb:


> 100% Agree!!!
> 
> Ich habe einen Athlon X2 5000+ und auch der reicht völlig aus um aktuelle Games gut zu verarbeiten
> 
> ...



Ja es spielen ja auch soviel leute auf 1024er auslösung


----------



## oksboht (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Echt guter Test! Hat mir gut bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen


----------



## GPU-Overclocker (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



lowking schrieb:


> also ich hab noch einen
> Athlon x2 6000+ (windsor) und bin eigtl auch sehr zufrieden...ich kann alle spiele flüssig spielen und auch alle auf sehr hoch oder hoch da ich nur auf 1280x1024 spielen kann. außer GTA IV ist eben nicht so der Burner aber es läuft auch relativ flüssig.
> Also ich bleibe glaube ich noch eine weile bei meinem dualcore da mir das Geld für Quad+Mainboard fehlt und außerdem sehe ICH für mich keinen sinn einen Quad zu kaufen!



Ich finde das ein Zweikernprozessor aktuell immernoch voellig ausreicht. Ich besitze einen AMD Athlon X2 7750 B.E. und fuer mich reicht der voellig aus.In F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin habe ich stets ueber 40FPS. Warum sollte ich mir einen Quadcore kaufen wenn ein Zweikerner ausreicht?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



GPU-Overclocker schrieb:


> Ich finde das ein Zweikernprozessor aktuell immernoch voellig ausreicht. Ich besitze einen AMD Athlon X2 7750 B.E. und fuer mich reicht der voellig aus.In F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin habe ich stets ueber 40FPS. Warum sollte ich mir einen Quadcore kaufen wenn ein Zweikerner ausreicht?



Ego Shooter mit 40 FPS? Geht ja mal garnicht. Flüssig ist was anderes. 60FPS sollten es mindestens sein beim Egoshooter


----------



## caine2011 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

@fr3@k heißt das du spielst crisis auf 60fps

mir reicht mein amd x2 5000+ black auf jeden fall nicht mehr, far cry macht in 1650er auflösung mit dem prozi keinen spaß auf high detail


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Caine2011 schrieb:


> @fr3@k heißt das du spielst crisis auf 60fps
> 
> mir reicht mein amd x2 5000+ black auf jeden fall nicht mehr, far cry macht in 1650er auflösung mit dem prozi keinen spaß auf high detail



Wieso nicht? Was ist daran so Lustig? Jeden Shooter spiele ich mit 60FPS minimum. Wenn man mal gesehen hat wie geschmeidig das Spiel dann läuft will man nie wieder weniger Frames haben.


----------



## caine2011 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

ich weiß schon meine graka ist eine 4850, da läuft auch das meist auf 60 fps aber crisis ? nein das läuft bei nicht vielen leuten auf high detail dx10 mit 60 fps in einer vernünftigen auflösung


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Caine2011 schrieb:


> ich weiß schon meine graka ist eine 4850, da läuft auch das meist auf 60 fps aber crisis ? nein das läuft bei nicht vielen leuten auf high detail dx10 mit 60 fps in einer vernünftigen auflösung



Ja wieso muss es immer auf volle Pulle sein? Ich stell Bewegungsunschärfe aus (sieht eh total kagge aus) und Schatten auf Mittel (kaum ein Unterschied). Und DX10 nutze ich nicht, das bringt nur Performanceverschlechterungen und keinen sichtbaren Unterschied. Und schwupps hat man genug FPS


----------



## caine2011 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

ok dann läuft das bei mir auch mit 40-60fps


----------



## INU.ID (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Was ist daran so Lustig? Jeden Shooter spiele ich mit 60FPS minimum. Wenn man mal gesehen hat wie geschmeidig das Spiel dann läuft will man nie wieder weniger Frames haben.


Ich brauche keine 60FPS um Shooter genießen zu können, und auch bei BF2 im MP reichen mir schon ~30FPS um auf Platz 1 zu kommen. Und ja, ich kann auch mit 100FPS spielen, aber ich erhöhe lieber die Dartellungsqualität (Optionen auf Max. - 24xCFAA usw) - den diese trägt für mich wesentlich mehr zum Spielerlebnis bei als doppelt so viele FPS.

Deine Aussage "--- will man nie wieder..." ist also nicht korrekt bzw allgemein gültig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich brauche keine 60FPS um Shooter genießen zu können, und auch bei BF2 im MP reichen mir schon ~30FPS um auf Platz 1 zu kommen. Und ja, ich kann auch mit 100FPS spielen, aber ich erhöhe lieber die Dartellungsqualität (Optionen auf Max. - 24xCFAA usw) - den diese trägt für mich wesentlich mehr zum Spielerlebnis bei als doppelt so viele FPS.
> 
> Deine Aussage "--- will man nie wieder..." ist also nicht korrekt bzw allgemein gültig.



Die schlechte Grafik von Bf2 kann man nicht mit AA wieder wett machen   

Aber 30FPS sind echt übel wenig o.O 
Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn du dadurch laggst.


----------



## Porsche911 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Ich zocke Crysis Warhead mit einer Radeon HD 4870 in Enthusiast in DX10. Ich habe durchschnittlich 35 FPS aber manchmal fallen die FPS unter 20 zum beispiel im Level "From Hell's Heart". Mit 35 FPS ist das Spiel gut spielbar. Ich zocke mit 1280 X 1024, kein AA/AF mit dem Cat. 9.2. Ich zocke lieber in Enthusiast mit 35 FPS als in Gamer mit ueber 40FPS.


----------



## Gebieter (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Ich bin grad auch am Überlegen ob ich mir nen Quad Core kaufe. Hab da an einen Q9400 gedacht, oder vielleicht sogar nen Q9550 . Core I7 fällt für mich vorerst flach, der ist mir einfach zu teuer. 

Würde ich jetzt als Spieler nen großen Performancegewinn gegenüber meinem E6600 merken??? Und würde sich das noch lohnen??


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Gebieter schrieb:


> Ich bin grad auch am Überlegen ob ich mir nen Quad Core kaufe. Hab da an einen Q9400 gedacht, oder vielleicht sogar nen Q9550 . Core I7 fällt für mich vorerst flach, der ist mir einfach zu teuer.
> 
> Würde ich jetzt als Spieler nen großen Performancegewinn gegenüber meinem E6600 merken??? Und würde sich das noch lohnen??



Ja das lohnt sich. Gerade wenn du ein 45nm Quad kaufst


----------



## fractal (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Gebieter schrieb:


> Ich bin grad auch am Überlegen ob ich mir nen Quad Core kaufe. Hab da an einen Q9400 gedacht, oder vielleicht sogar nen Q9550 . Core I7 fällt für mich vorerst flach, der ist mir einfach zu teuer.
> 
> Würde ich jetzt als Spieler nen großen Performancegewinn gegenüber meinem E6600 merken??? Und würde sich das noch lohnen??



Den Unterschied merkst du auf jedenfall


----------



## aoegod (5. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Jo sollte recht großer Unterschied sein.

MFG


----------



## A3000T (6. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



> Jo sollte recht großer Unterschied sein.



Na ja, ich glaube das kommt irgendwie auch auf die Spiele an. Wenn ich bei nem Q6600 als Minimumframes 60FPS habe und aufnem 9xxx 90, dann ist das vielleicht schön und gut, aber bemerk ich das als Spieler überhaupt? 

Ich würde den 6600er jedenfalls behalten so lange er noch seine Arbeit ordentlich verrichtet und mir dann nen i5 oder i7 holen, wenn die preiswerter sind oder das Geld reicht. 

Sollte dies schonmal erwähnt worden sein, dann sorry.


----------



## feivel (6. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



A3000T schrieb:


> Na ja, ich glaube das kommt irgendwie auch auf die Spiele an. Wenn ich bei nem Q6600 als Minimumframes 60FPS habe und aufnem 9xxx 90, dann ist das vielleicht schön und gut, aber bemerk ich das als Spieler überhaupt?
> 
> Ich würde den 6600er jedenfalls behalten so lange er noch seine Arbeit ordentlich verrichtet und mir dann nen i5 oder i7 holen, wenn die preiswerter sind oder das Geld reicht.
> 
> Sollte dies schonmal erwähnt worden sein, dann sorry.



vermutlich nicht, da es sich um einen E6600 handelt, und nicht um einen Q6600, was einen gewissen Unterschied darstellt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



feivel schrieb:


> vermutlich nicht, da es sich um einen E6600 handelt, und nicht um einen Q6600, was einen gewissen Unterschied darstellt



Richtig. Allein die Minimum-FPS sind bei einem Quad viel höher. Mal davon abgesehen das er auch so schneller als der E66 ist, da er 45nm hat und viel mehr Cache


----------



## der Jo (6. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Richtig. Allein die Minimum-FPS sind bei einem Quad viel höher. Mal davon abgesehen das er auch so schneller als der E66 ist, da er 45nm hat und viel mehr Cache



? 45nm ?
der Q6600 ist noch ein 65nm 
meinst wohl die Q9xxx


----------



## A3000T (6. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Sorry, hab ich mich verlesen. Ist ne Schwäche von mir, das ich die beiden dauernd durcheinander haue.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



der Jo schrieb:


> ? 45nm ?
> der Q6600 ist noch ein 65nm
> meinst wohl die Q9xxx



Wieso Q6600? Er will ein Q9xxx. 
Und der ist 45nm.


----------



## Ricardo Vega (9. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Man muss aber ehrlich sagen, die Spiele Entwickler steigen langsam um von Dual - zu Quad - Core, Jaaa ich weiß ich nehme als beispiel GTA 4 aber auch wenn das am PC nicht das beliebteste Spiel ist aber es ist ein Teilbeweis dafür das man jetzt auch einen Quad - Core kaufen kann.


----------



## vendellord66 (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

endlich mal jemand der da klarheit schafft


----------



## Zocky123 (18. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Welchen cpu soll ich nehmen den Q8200 oder doch ein Core 2 Duo ?


----------



## BamBuchi (19. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Kommt drauf an, welchen Core Dou ..

Aber ich würd jetzt eher einen Quad nehmen, aber ein Q8200....


----------



## Zocky123 (19. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

ich wollte endweder ich mir nen E7200,E7300,E7400,E7500,e8400, Q8200 oder Q9400 kaufen ach keine ahnung einfach nen guten billigen CPU( zum zocken)


----------



## Zocky123 (26. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

welchen soll ich mir hollen zum zocken E8300,E8400 oder den Q9300?


----------



## xTc (30. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Zocky123 schrieb:


> welchen soll ich mir hollen zum zocken E8300,E8400 oder den Q9300?



Du wolltest schon zum Vier-Kerner greifen, da würde sich der Q9300 anbieten.
Falls du vor hast, dir eh ein neues System zu kaufen, solltest du mal über einen Phenom II nachdenken. 

Gruß


----------



## Zocky123 (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



xTc schrieb:


> Du wolltest schon zum Vier-Kerner greifen, da würde sich der Q9300 anbieten.
> Falls du vor hast, dir eh ein neues System zu kaufen, solltest du mal über einen Phenom II nachdenken.
> 
> Gruß


 danke für deine antwort
 ich bleib noch auf Sockel 775 kommen noch neue cpu's für den?


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Zocky123 schrieb:


> ich bleib noch auf Sockel 775 kommen noch neue cpu's für den?


 
leider wird das S775 Sortiment nicht mehr ausgebaut, es gibt ja sowieso sehr potente CPU's für den Sockel.

Wenn du noch einige Zeit beim 775 bleiben willst, dann kaufe dir auf jeden Fall einen Quad, den Q9550 (hier im C1 Stepping) :

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 (C1), 4x 2.83GHz, boxed (BX80569Q9550) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

würde ich dem Q9300 in dem Fall aber vorziehen, er verfügt über den doppelten Level 2 Cache des Q9300, und es ziehen sehr viele aktuelle Spiele und wahrscheinlich auch noch kommende, einen Nutzen aus einem grösseren L2 Cache 

Und der 9550 kostet auch nur knapp 40 euro mehr als der 9300

mfg


----------



## thysol (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Zocky123 schrieb:


> welchen soll ich mir hollen zum zocken E8300,E8400 oder den Q9300?



Ich wuerde dir den Core 2 Quad Q9400 empfehlen da er billiger ist als ein Core 2 Quad Q9550. Das waere ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Core 2 Quad Q9300 und Core 2 Quad Q9550.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

also ich hab nen q9550 E0 und der schafft locker 4 GHz@ 1,33V primestable!
ich finde das dieser wert für alle spiele ausreichend ist und sich die duo´s da mal ne scheibe abschneiden können


----------



## slippytune (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

ich versteh immer nicht warum alle immer hoeher weiter schneller habenn wollen, im Endeffekt kommt es doch wieder nur auf die Graka an bei aktuellen Spielen, also wuerde ich doch lieber einen relativ potente CPU holen und den Rest des Geldes in eine Graka stecken.


----------



## Kadauz (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

So was will hier niemand lesen.
Das ist wie wenn du im Porsche Forum sagst, warum jemand nen 911er Turbo haben muss. Ein Porsche Boxster mit besserer Ausstattung tuts doch auch.^^


----------



## riedochs (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Kadauz schrieb:


> So was will hier niemand lesen.
> Das ist wie wenn du im Porsche Forum sagst, warum jemand nen 911er Turbo haben muss. Ein Porsche Boxster mit besserer Ausstattung tuts doch auch.^^



Naja, das System sollte dem Verwendungszweck entsprechen dausgewogen sein. Von daher ist die Aussage von slippytune nicht ganz falsch.


----------



## Robin13788 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Bei Crysis kommt der erste Level zum Einsatz, „Contract“..

es heißt Contact ^^ Ist ja der erste Feind*kontakt* 

Mfg Robin13788


----------



## superman1989 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

toll das es Leute gibt die testen ^^ danke!


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (5. September 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Könnte man den Test mit neueren CPUs Anwendungen und Spielen mal wiederholen?Die Situation ändert sich ja laufend^^


----------



## spoily (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Finde den Test auch super, aber wie bereits mehrfach angesprochen wäre ein Vergleich zweier gleichteurer CPU´s auch interessant. 

Mir stellt sich die Frage (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/71425-c2d-e8500-oder-c2q-q9400.html) momentan auch, und ich bin nach diesem Thread noch mehr verwirrt.

Ich glaube ich kaufe einfach den, der als erster im Preis gesenkt wird. Solange lasse ich meinen E6400 noch @3GHZ laufen. 

Spoily


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

heutzutage nur noch Quadcore. Dualcore gehört zum alten eisen und ist meiner Meinung nach nur für HTPC`s oder office Rechner interessant  

Und wenn man schon ein Dualcore hat, sollte man eher auf Quad umsteigen wenn die Leistung nicht reicht


----------



## Biosman (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Allein durch diesen Thread hab ich mich damals für den Q6600 und gegen den E8400 entschieden.

Mein Kollege hat sich den E8400 gekauft weil er "wie viele hier" meinten ein guter Dual Core ist besser als ein Quad Core.

Tjo war falsch seine Benchmark werte waren fürn Arsch! Beide CPUs @ 3 GHz und ich hab seinen total Versenkt. bei Spielen die Quads unterstützten war Übertakten nicht mal nötig.

Heute hat er wie (Lustigerweise hier auch) nun einen Quadcore *rofl* über Dual Cores wird kaum noch geredet.


----------



## JC88 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Naja, die Zeiten ändern sich eben, so auch die Preise!Ich würde mir heute auch kein dualcore mehr kaufen.Hab meine entscheidung für den E8400 aber nie bereut, weder in benchmarks noch in iwelchen spielen!


----------



## Kadauz (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Biosman schrieb:


> Allein durch diesen Thread hab ich mich damals für den Q6600 und gegen den E8400 entschieden.
> 
> Mein Kollege hat sich den E8400 gekauft weil er "wie viele hier" meinten ein guter Dual Core ist besser als ein Quad Core.
> 
> ...



Das kommt mir bekannt vor. Damals (vor nem guten Jahr) hieß es: "Kauf dir keinen Q6600. Erstens braucht man noch keine 4 CPUs und er ist technisch  "älter" als der E8400." Jetzt bin ich froh einen Q6600 gekauft zu haben.


----------



## FortunaGamer (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Ein sehr sehr guter Test, da hast du dich selber übertroffen. Gut zu wissen wo ein Dual Core besser ist als ein Quad.


----------



## Ecle (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Also ich bin zufrieden mit meinem e8400.
Der Q6600 zieht mehr als doppelt soviel Strom wie der e8400.
65nm für nen Quad Core ist einfach nicht passend.
Wer ihn ernsthaft übertakten will braucht fast zwingend ne Wakü.
Es ist einfach ein Hitzkopf


----------



## riedochs (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*



Ecle schrieb:


> Also ich bin zufrieden mit meinem e8400.
> Der Q6600 zieht mehr als doppelt soviel Strom wie der e8400.
> 65nm für nen Quad Core ist einfach nicht passend.
> Wer ihn ernsthaft übertakten will braucht fast zwingend ne Wakü.
> Es ist einfach ein Hitzkopf



Geht mir auch so, bisher laesst sich alle mit dem DualCore spielen.


----------



## Heaw0n (1. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Toller thread, immer wieder interessant solche sachen


----------



## Bitfreezer (6. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Ich hätte noch anzumerken, dass Windows 7 (x64) nun schön alle Tasks gleichmäßig auf die einzelnen Kerne aufteilt. Nach meinen Beobachtungen wesentlich besser als WindowsXP!


----------



## GTHPN (8. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Hallo...

...bin sehr froh über den Test und danke mal für einen solchen realitischen vergleich von Core 2 und Quad !!!

Habe vorher einen Core 2 8400 der mit 3 GHz einfach nur überfordert mit meiner XFX GTX 285 BE war....mehr wie 3,4 Ghz waren Satbil leider net drin, lief aber schon besser mit der GK. Mal schnell im Spiel auf dem Desktop wechseln wurde teilweise zum Abendteuer. Unter W7 64 Bit war es auch net so prickelt.

Hab alles Vertickt und mir nen Q9550 geholt der ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken auf 3,6 GHz geht und unter Volllast bei 60 Grad bleibt. Das ding rennt jetzt einfach nur los wie sau, wird vom keinen Spiel richtig gefordert und W7 64 läuft super damit und ich weiß das ich für die Zukunft genug reserven habe.

Klare Kaufempfehlung für die Quads der 775 Sockel.


----------



## hempsmoker (9. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

@GTHPN
Hast du die die 3,6GHZ bei standart Volt hinbekommen? Habe seit Samstag auch den Q9550 daheim und wollte mich nächtes Wochenende mal ans OC machen.


----------



## BigBubby (9. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

ich krieg die 3,6 mit 1,25 Volt hin (Bei mir wollte er schn bei knapp 3ghz nicht perfekt mit 1,2Volt. Ca alle halbe stunde bis stunde kam dann fehler in prime95 bzw sogar einmal BlueScreen) höher habe ich noch nicht getestet. Brauche erst mal wieder eine Graka, das sich das lohnt


----------



## GTHPN (9. November 2009)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

@hempsmoker

...kommt immer auf die Revision drauf an...meine E0 hat nen VID von 1,3 V und läuft mit 1,20 V unter CPUZ auf 3604 MHz...im Bios sind glaube 1,2375 V eingestellt.
alles bestens und das ding rennt wie sau 

Wünsch dir viel erfolg und freude damit !!!


----------



## hoschi8219 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Dein CPU-Takt ist ja doll ... 2,840 MHz ... wie bekommt man den sowas hin?


----------



## Knutowskie (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

danke für den Test! 

ich überlege nämlich derzeit, ob ich von nem E6600 auf nen Quadcore wechsele. Für F@H bringts mir auf jeden Fall was...

Achso und das mit Win7 und der Aufteilung auf die Kerne kann ich bestätigen: läuft viel besser!

Mfg!


----------

